# Milan - Juve: 7 luglio 2020 ore 21:45. Tv e Streaming. ca



## admin (4 Luglio 2020)

Milan - Juventus, big match della prossima giornata di Serie A. Si gioca martedì 7 luglio 2020 alle ore 21:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.

Dove vedere Milan - Juventus in tv?

Diretta esclusiva su DAZN alle ore 21:45

Seguiranno news e commenti.


----------



## Swaitak (4 Luglio 2020)

Ibra e Theo in campo con la maschera ,magari in questo modo il casacca gialla ci farà giocare in 11


----------



## admin (5 Luglio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Milan - Juventus, big match della prossima giornata di Serie A. Si gioca martedì 7 luglio 2020 alle ore 21:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Dove vedere Milan - Juventus in tv?
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Molenko (5 Luglio 2020)

Una bella randellata pure a questi maledetti.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (5 Luglio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Milan - Juventus, big match della prossima giornata di Serie A. Si gioca martedì 7 luglio 2020 alle ore 21:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Dove vedere Milan - Juventus in tv?
> 
> ...



Dopo quanto fatto stasera e considerando che non hanno De Light e Dybala vincere è obbligatorio. Non accetterò nulla di meno, a meno di palesi torti arbitrali. Ma voglio una prestazione come quella di stasera. Perché fare i fenomeni coi loro rivali e poi fare il Milanetto contro di loro anche no, sarebbe del tutto inaccettabile.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (5 Luglio 2020)

Scudetto ormai andato.. quindi forse un punticino per ringraziarci a questo giro ce lo fanno fare


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Luglio 2020)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Scudetto ormai andato.. quindi forse un punticino per ringraziarci a questo giro ce lo fanno fare



Seeh.... Lo scorso anno a campionato ormai vinto si sono impegnati solo contro di noi...


----------



## SoloMVB (5 Luglio 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Seeh.... Lo scorso anno a campionato ormai vinto si sono impegnati solo contro di noi...



Per non farci andare in Champions e ritardare la nostra ripresa,a loro conveniva di più mandarci l'atalanta per un paio di buoni motivi e così fu.Ma tanti quì dentro sembrano dimenticare in fretta certe cose.


----------



## Walker (6 Luglio 2020)

Servirebbe una cosa epocale, che non dico sennò rischio il ban. 
Diciamo che mi attendo una partita gagliarda, anche se temo sarà come sempre indirizzata dall'uomo in giallo sponsorizzato da Exor...


----------



## gabri65 (6 Luglio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Milan - Juventus, big match della prossima giornata di Serie A. Si gioca martedì 7 luglio 2020 alle ore 21:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Dove vedere Milan - Juventus in tv?
> 
> ...



Dopo avergli battuto la Lazie, ci ringrazieranno asfaltandoci.

Se sono buoni. Altrimenti un rigore al '90 sullo 0-0 e un rosso a Ibrahimovic.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Luglio 2020)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Per non farci andare in Champions e ritardare la nostra ripresa,a loro conveniva di più mandarci l'atalanta per un paio di buoni motivi e così fu.Ma tanti quì dentro sembrano dimenticare in fretta certe cose.



Molto in fretta.



Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Seeh.... Lo scorso anno a campionato ormai vinto si sono impegnati solo contro di noi...



Con tanto di punti poi regalati a tutte le nostre avversarie CL. Figli di scrofa.


----------



## admin (6 Luglio 2020)

Le formazioni di Milan e Juve dalla GDS in edicola


----------



## Milanforever26 (6 Luglio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Milan - Juventus, big match della prossima giornata di Serie A. Si gioca martedì 7 luglio 2020 alle ore 21:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Dove vedere Milan - Juventus in tv?
> 
> ...



Gli abbiamo consegnato una fetta di scudetto..magari per una volta verranno a san siro senza l'assicurazione in casacca gialla e ce la giocheremo alla "pari"...


----------



## admin (6 Luglio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le formazioni di Milan e Juve dalla GDS in edicola



.


----------



## kipstar (6 Luglio 2020)

giacchette nere (come si chiamavano una volta) permettendo.
credo che sto giro potremmo veramente farcela.
li ho visti giocare ultimamente con toro e genoa, segnano tirando fuori il coniglio dal cilindro e non per azioni manovrate ed in difesa non sono impermeabili anzi.....


----------



## sipno (6 Luglio 2020)

Domani prova della Verità... Se davvero siamo quella squadra che gioca bene come dicono allora metteremo almeno in difficoltà la juve.
Se non sarà così, allora era solamente la condizione fisica ad aver fatto la differenza.
La Juve purtroppo sta molto bene a livello fisico.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (6 Luglio 2020)

3 pappine anche a loro, sarebbe una goduria di mezza estate non indifferente. Siamo fisicamente straripanti, possiamo portarla a casa davvero anche se 11 contro 12 è sempre durissima.


----------



## admin (6 Luglio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le formazioni di Milan e Juve dalla GDS in edicola



*Designato Guida. VAR Giacomelli *


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Luglio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le formazioni di Milan e Juve dalla GDS in edicola


Vorrei batterli perché è da troppo tempo che non si gode nelle sfide con Juve e Inter.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Luglio 2020)

Possiamo farcela, esigo una grande prestazione. Dopodiché se ce la ruberanno come hanno fatto svariate volte negli ultimi anni (l’unica vittoria pulita nelle ultime due stagioni, tra campionato, coppa Italia e supercoppa è stato Juve-Milan dell’andata di quest’anno) pazienza, ma dovremo giocare come se fosse una finale di Champions, visto poi quanto fatto coi loro diretti concorrenti ancora di più, e a maggior ragione con le carognate dello scorso anno quando loro avevano già vinto lo scudetto e noi eravamo in lotta Champions.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (6 Luglio 2020)

Arbitra Orsato o Pairetto? &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## Molenko (6 Luglio 2020)

Contro questi bisognerebbe entrare sempre col sangue agli occhi. Speriamo che i ragazzi abbiano soltanto un minimo della voglia di rivalsa di noi tifosi.

Comunque secondo me Sarri a Douglas, senza già Dybala, non rinuncia. Il singolo che viene a prendersi palla sulla trequarti e scompagina la difesa avversaria gli serve eccome, altro che Sarri-ball.


----------



## Black (6 Luglio 2020)

la ruberanno come al solito, inutile illudersi. Ben che vada l'arbitro ci concederà un pari.


----------



## Andris (6 Luglio 2020)

domani rugani.
da anni cercano di venderlo,ogni tanto si ritrova in campo.
Ibra deve purgarlo.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (6 Luglio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Milan - Juventus, big match della prossima giornata di Serie A. Si gioca martedì 7 luglio 2020 alle ore 21:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.
> 
> Dove vedere Milan - Juventus in tv?
> 
> ...



Ancora du DAZN, maledetti.


----------



## Walker (6 Luglio 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Ancora du DAZN, maledetti.


Perchè maledetti?
Io ho l'abbonamento, e si vede benissimo.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (6 Luglio 2020)

Walker ha scritto:


> Perchè maledetti?
> Io ho l'abbonamento, e si vede benissimo.



Vado da un amico che ha scai ma non dazn, e tutte le partite che ci interessano sono su dazn ultimamente


----------



## Mika (6 Luglio 2020)

Se dobbiamo perderla che la perdiamo 2-0 senza poter dire nulla, un altra Coppa Italia non la digerirei. Un altro furto no grazie.


----------



## admin (6 Luglio 2020)

*Le probabili formazioni secondo Sky. In avanti ballottaggio Ibra - Rebic. *


----------



## Pungiglione (6 Luglio 2020)

Negli ultimi due anni ogni singola volta in cui eravamo sulle ali dell'entusiasmo siamo stati rullati pesantemente, domani bisogna dimostrare di essere una squadra capace e temibile, forza Milan


----------



## Molenko (6 Luglio 2020)

Comunque loro ci temono, eh, vuoi anche per le due assenze importantissime che hanno. Ho letto addirittura più juventini che firmerebbero per pareggiare. Questo è uno dei motivi per cui rispetto più gli juventini che i tifosi della terza squadra di Milano: questi dopo 8 scudetti hanno ancora rispetto per il Milan, gli altri dal loro nulla cosmico in bacheca si permettono pure di sfottere.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Luglio 2020)

Molenko ha scritto:


> Comunque loro ci temono, eh, vuoi anche per le due assenze importantissime che hanno. Ho letto addirittura più juventini che firmerebbero per pareggiare. Questo è uno dei motivi per cui rispetto più gli juventini che i tifosi della terza squadra di Milano: questi dopo 8 scudetti hanno ancora rispetto per il Milan, gli altri dal loro nulla cosmico in bacheca si permettono pure di sfottere.



La stagione scorsa nelle loro fogne di forum ho letto insulti irripetibili verso Mandzukic perché aveva segnato il goal del pareggio contro l’Atalanta alla penultima giornata, il 19 Maggio 2019, temevano che poi ne avrebbero fatto un altro dandoci così la CL.

Ovviamente ciò non è successo, perché il pareggino era già scritto prima della partita, ma è per farti capire quanto ci “rispettino”. Alla fine di quella partita era tutto un “con tanti saluti ai bilanisti, buona Europa League”. E pure con la Lazio quando li abbiamo battuti l’altro giorno era un florilegio di commenti sarcastici del tipo “vedi che il Bilan serve ancora a qualcosa, oltre che a far ridere”.

Semplicemente hanno un giustificatissimo senso di inferiorità dovuto al loro ridicolo palmares, in particolare rispetto al nostro, per quello che riguarda il calcio che conta, quello internazionale. Ma il rispetto è ben altra roba. Molti di loro sono semplicemente più intelligenti degli sfinteristi e quindi evitano di sfottere troppo un club che non raggiungeranno nemmeno tra 30 anni, laddove gli sfinteristi spesso parlano di noi come gli Juventini parlano del Torino, ma non hanno rispetto di nessuno, nemmeno della decenza, basti pensare quando si descrivono come vittime di quella che chiamano “Farsopoli”, o a striscioni come questo


----------



## Molenko (6 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> La stagione scorsa nelle loro fogne di forum ho letto insulti irripetibili verso Mandzukic perché aveva segnato il goal del pareggio contro l’Atalanta alla penultima giornata, il 19 Maggio 2019, temevano che poi ne avrebbero fatto un altro dandoci così la CL.
> 
> Ovviamente ciò non è successo, perché il pareggino era già scritto prima della partita, ma è per farti capire quanto ci “rispettino”. Alla fine di quella partita era tutto un “con tanti saluti ai bilanisti, buona Europa League”. E pure con la Lazio quando li abbiamo battuti l’altro giorno era un florilegio di commenti sarcastici del tipo “vedi che il Bilan serve ancora a qualcosa, oltre che a far ridere”.
> 
> Semplicemente hanno un giustificatissimo senso di inferiorità dovuto al loro ridicolo palmares, in particolare rispetto al nostro, per quello che riguarda il calcio che conta, quello internazionale. Ma il rispetto è ben altra roba. Molti di loro sono semplicemente più intelligenti degli sfinteristi e quindi evitano di sfottere troppo un club che non raggiungeranno nemmeno tra 30 anni, laddove gli sfinteristi spesso parlano di noi come gli Juventini parlano del Torino, ma non hanno rispetto di nessuno, nemmeno della decenza, basti pensare quando si descrivono come vittime di quella che chiamano “Farsopoli”, o a striscioni come questo



Ma quella io non la vedo come una mancanza di rispetto. Io li rispetto e li ritengo una grande squadra, ma se gli si può fare un torto in una partita in cui non ci giochiamo nulla sono il primo a godere per una loro disfatta, così come godo come un maiale quando vengono sbattuti fuori puntualmente dalla Champions. Quella è rivalità, per come la vedo io.

Gli interisti, specialmente quelli più accaniti che scrivono sui forum e sui social, son veramente delle capre inaudite invece. Da come parlano sembra veramente abbiano un dream team, poi puntualmente la realtà li riporta sulla terra per fortuna. Poi son degli sciacalli, godono a ogni notizia negativa su di noi. Gli juventini non sono così ossessionati.

Discorso inverso per quanto riguarda le società: io ho sempre avuto massimo rispetto per Moratti e per l'amore che metteva per il suo club, e in un certo senso il triplete è stato il lieto fine della sua storia con l'Inter, mentre il club Juventus è la mafia esportata nel mondo calcio.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Luglio 2020)

Molenko ha scritto:


> Ma quella io non la vedo come una mancanza di rispetto. Io li rispetto e li ritengo una grande squadra, ma se gli si può fare un torto in una partita in cui non ci giochiamo nulla sono il primo a godere per una loro disfatta, così come godo come un maiale quando vengono sbattuti fuori puntualmente dalla Champions. Quella è rivalità, per come la vedo io.
> 
> Gli interisti, specialmente quelli più accaniti che scrivono sui forum e sui social, son veramente delle capre inaudite invece. Da come parlano sembra veramente abbiano un dream team, poi puntualmente la realtà li riporta sulla terra per fortuna. Poi son degli sciacalli, godono a ogni notizia negativa su di noi. Gli juventini non sono così ossessionati.
> 
> Discorso inverso per quanto riguarda le società: io ho sempre avuto massimo rispetto per Moratti e per l'amore che metteva per il suo club, e in un certo senso il triplete è stato il lieto fine della sua storia con l'Inter, mentre il club Juventus è la mafia esportata nel mondo calcio.



Si assolutamente, se parliamo delle società non c’è confronto, la Ndranghetus dovrebbe semplicemente sparire, con le buone o le cattive, e non tornare mai più.


----------



## admin (7 Luglio 2020)

*La formazione del Milan. Ultimissime da Sky

Donnarumma
Conti
Kjaer
Romagnoli
Theo
Kessie
Bennacer
Saele
Paquetà
Rebic
Ibra*


----------



## admin (7 Luglio 2020)

*Le formazioni di Milan e Juve dalla GDS in edicola*


----------



## willcoyote85 (7 Luglio 2020)

non guardate questa buffonata


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Luglio 2020)

Molenko ha scritto:


> Comunque loro ci temono, eh, vuoi anche per le due assenze importantissime che hanno. Ho letto addirittura più juventini che firmerebbero per pareggiare. Questo è uno dei motivi per cui rispetto più gli juventini che i tifosi della terza squadra di Milano: questi dopo 8 scudetti hanno ancora rispetto per il Milan, gli altri dal loro nulla cosmico in bacheca si permettono pure di sfottere.



Con gli interisti gli sfottò sono sistematici, coloriti e pure fantasiosi però non dimenticare mai che storicamente coi cugini allo stadio ci andiamo pure assieme in tutta tranquillità, col rubentino di fianco devi pure stare attento che non ti freghi la bottiglietta dell'acqua.
Rispetto per i cugini sempre , per i ladri, dopati, mafiosi MAI.
Il vero nemico va in giro in bianco e nero.


----------



## zlatan (7 Luglio 2020)

Scusate ma io se mi proponessero di giocarcele oggi e col Napoli, oppure firmare per un punto oggi e 3 a Napoli, firmerei subito. Non illudiamoci, in una partita può succedere di tutto è vero, ma sono ancora nettamente più forti anche senza quei due, fare bella figura possibilmente però non perdendo, andrebbe benissimo. Inutile dire che mi piacerebbe essere massacrati a livello di gioco e di fortuna portare a casa un 1-o su rigore, tipo i rigore fantasma di Robinho qualche anno fa....


----------



## Freddiedevil (7 Luglio 2020)

Boh, io ho delle sensazioni positive per stasera.


----------



## Walker (7 Luglio 2020)

Sconfiggere i ladroni mafiosi, è l'unico obiettivo per stasera.


----------



## admin (7 Luglio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni di Milan e Juve dalla GDS in edicola*



.


----------



## Walker (7 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> La stagione scorsa nelle loro fogne di forum ho letto insulti irripetibili verso Mandzukic perché aveva segnato il goal del pareggio contro l’Atalanta alla penultima giornata, il 19 Maggio 2019, temevano che poi ne avrebbero fatto un altro dandoci così la CL.
> 
> Ovviamente ciò non è successo, perché il pareggino era già scritto prima della partita, ma è per farti capire quanto ci “rispettino”. Alla fine di quella partita era tutto un “con tanti saluti ai bilanisti, buona Europa League”. E pure con la Lazio quando li abbiamo battuti l’altro giorno era un florilegio di commenti sarcastici del tipo “vedi che il Bilan serve ancora a qualcosa, oltre che a far ridere”.
> 
> Semplicemente hanno un giustificatissimo senso di inferiorità dovuto al loro ridicolo palmares, in particolare rispetto al nostro, per quello che riguarda il calcio che conta, quello internazionale. Ma il rispetto è ben altra roba. Molti di loro sono semplicemente più intelligenti degli sfinteristi e quindi evitano di sfottere troppo un club che non raggiungeranno nemmeno tra 30 anni, laddove gli sfinteristi spesso parlano di noi come gli Juventini parlano del Torino, ma non hanno rispetto di nessuno, nemmeno della decenza, basti pensare quando si descrivono come vittime di quella che chiamano “Farsopoli”, o a striscioni come questo


L'esposizione di quello striscione avrebbe dovuto generare una sola risposta.
Decollo immediato di due caccia Eurofighter o Tornado dal non lontano aeroporto di Amendola con lancio di missili aria-superficie per spazzare quello schifo immondo.
Quanto al fatto che i vermi bianconeri ci chiamino "Bilan", con un sarcasmo che ormai ha veramente fatto il suo tempo è paradossale, visto che anche loro ci sono andati.
Gli sfinteristi invece sono solo patetici, dato che senza le prescrizioni ci sarebbero finiti anche loro, e senza contare che nel 1926 erano stati retrocessi, e poi salvati in corner da una modifica in corso delle regole, che li aveva portati ad uno spareggio-farsa per la salvezza contro le giovanili della Fiorentina.


----------



## Swaitak (7 Luglio 2020)

ogni volta ci spero ed ogni volta mi si corrode il fegato,non per demeriti dei ragazzi


----------



## Lineker10 (7 Luglio 2020)

Ho la netta sensazione che stasera ce ne faranno di tutti i colori, tra ammonizioni espulsioni e rigori...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Luglio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ho la netta sensazione che stasera ce ne faranno di tutti i colori, tra ammonizioni espulsioni e rigori...



Meglio, così sarà ancora più chiaro a tutti che razza di feccia siano.


----------



## Lineker10 (7 Luglio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni di Milan e Juve dalla GDS in edicola*



La Juve non è più la corazzata di un tempo. Nelle ultime stagioni sono peggiorati tantissimo, si reggono su alcuni vecchi che ancora tirano la carretta. Mi ricorda il grande Milan negli anni del crepuscolo.

Stasera immagino la solita partita tirata. Penso giocheremo alla pari, abbiamo meno qualità ma più ritmo. Negli episodi loro sono molto più forti, poi avvantaggiati dagli arbitri. Il risultato è scontato.

La nostra formazione è abbastanza logica. Ci sono diversi ballottaggi perché sono tutti abbastanza in tiro. Curiosità per la conferma di Saele.


----------



## Raryof (7 Luglio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ho la netta sensazione che stasera ce ne faranno di tutti i colori, tra ammonizioni espulsioni e rigori...



Rosso nel primo tempo? 
Rigorino tirato per i capelli?


----------



## egidiopersempre (7 Luglio 2020)

vorranno chiudere il campionato e poi abbiamo capito che con noi il dente è avvelenato. Ci hanno rubato anche l'accesso alla finale di CI con un certo accanimento per poi andarla a perdere con il napoli contro il quale ho avuto l'impressione avessero poca cattiveria.


----------



## Molenko (7 Luglio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ho la netta sensazione che stasera ce ne faranno di tutti i colori, tra ammonizioni espulsioni e rigori...



Non è casuale che abbiano mandato come sicario Guida.


----------



## Andris (7 Luglio 2020)

juventus ha in calendario Milan,Atalanta,Sassuolo,Lazio di seguito
le squadre migliori di questa ripartenza
senza imbrogli rischia grosso,starà già oliando gli ani altrui per andare lisci


----------



## Djici (7 Luglio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> La Juve non è più la corazzata di un tempo. Nelle ultime stagioni sono peggiorati tantissimo, si reggono su alcuni vecchi che ancora tirano la carretta. Mi ricorda il grande Milan negli anni del crepuscolo.
> 
> Stasera immagino la solita partita tirata. Penso giocheremo alla pari, abbiamo meno qualità ma più ritmo. Negli episodi loro sono molto più forti, poi avvantaggiati dagli arbitri. Il risultato è scontato.
> 
> La nostra formazione è abbastanza logica. Ci sono diversi ballottaggi perché sono tutti abbastanza in tiro. Curiosità per la conferma di Saele.



Concordo con la tua analisi. 
In questa partita ci sono 2 duelli che ho tanta voglia di vedere. 
Ibra - Bonucci 
E sopratutto Theo - Cuadrado

Chi ama il calcio può solo gasarsi a vedere quei duelli in campo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Luglio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> La Juve non è più la corazzata di un tempo. Nelle ultime stagioni sono peggiorati tantissimo, si reggono su alcuni vecchi che ancora tirano la carretta. Mi ricorda il grande Milan negli anni del crepuscolo.



Discorso che ho fatto pure io i giorni scorsi (vedere qui https://www.milanworld.net/linter-n...po-alaba-vt91387-post2079109.html#post2079109 ).

Ma loro sono convinti di essere in una botte di ferro, ci sta il senso di onnipotenza dopo nove anni di angherie nazionali. Solo che poi quando arriva la realtà è dura.


----------



## admin (7 Luglio 2020)

*La formazione del Milan

Donnarumma
Conti
Kjaer
Romagnoli
Theo
Kessie
Bennacer
Saele
Paquetà
Rebic
Ibra*


----------



## sipno (7 Luglio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione del Milan
> 
> Donnarumma
> Conti
> ...



Formazione sensata... Mi preoccupa Paquetà e avrei messo il turco ma sicuramente non sta bene.

Che Dio ce la mandi buona e che gli arbitri ci lascino in pace.

Nel secondo tempo se esce Ibra spero non si inventi Rebic punta, ma che metta Leao.


----------



## Swaitak (7 Luglio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione del Milan
> 
> Donnarumma
> Conti
> ...



direi la migliore che abbiamo disponibile


----------



## admin (7 Luglio 2020)

*Ufficiali

Milan: Donnarumma G; Conti, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Theo Hernandez; Kessie, Bennacer; Saelemaekers, Paquetà, Rebic; Ibrahimovic. All. Pioli.

Juve: Szczesny; Cuadrado, Bonucci, Rugani, Danilo; Bentancur, Pjanic, Rabiot; Bernardeschi, Higuain, Cristiano Ronaldo. All. Sarri
*


----------



## Raryof (7 Luglio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> Milan: Donnarumma G; Conti, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Theo Hernandez; Kessie, Bennacer; Saelemaekers, Paquetà, Rebic; Ibrahimovic. All. Pioli.
> 
> ...



Curioso di vedere Paqueta stasera, a 'sto giro gliel'ha data la chance bella grossa.


----------



## Baba (7 Luglio 2020)

Negli ultimi 7/8 anni non sono mai stato così poco pessimista per un Milan - Juve come oggi. Forza Milan! Forza Rossoneri!


----------



## Molenko (7 Luglio 2020)

Scelte sorprendenti. Pioli se la gioca a viso aperto, con una trequarti d'assalto: dentro tutti giocatori di gamba e fuori i più compassati Calhanoglu e Bonaventura. Mi preoccupa un po' Rebic dal lato di Cuadrado e Bentancur, non escludo che riproponga Paqueta, come a Roma, in quella zona.

Nella Juve mi aspettavo Douglas titolare, con Higuain fuori, invece gioca l'argentino. La Juve ultimamente ha cambiato parzialmente modo di difendere: non va sempre a pressare alto e si posiziona 4-4-2 per coprire meglio il campo. Le formazioni dicono che potremmo essere noi a fare la partita e loro ad aspettarci. 

Forza Milan, anche se temo che, vista la possibile sconfitta laziale, questi faranno di tutto per chiudere stasera i conti.


----------



## Lineker10 (7 Luglio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> Milan: Donnarumma G; Conti, Kjaer, Romagnoli, Theo Hernandez; Kessie, Bennacer; Saelemaekers, Paquetà, Rebic; Ibrahimovic. All. Pioli.
> 
> ...



Paqueta e Saele hanno una grande chance. Non si può dire, adesso, che non gli stiano dando fiducia...

Formazione che ci sta comunque in base alle recenti prestazioni. Peccato per Hakan perché era in gran forma, spero sia almeno in panchina.

La juve non mi pare niente di trascendentale. Più forte di noi, certo, ma una bella collezione di figurine. Alla fine si aggrappano sempre ai vecchietti rimasti.


----------



## sette (7 Luglio 2020)

Forza Milan!


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Luglio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> La juve non mi pare niente di trascendentale. Più forte di noi, certo, ma una bella collezione di figurine. Alla fine si aggrappano sempre ai vecchietti rimasti.



Come hai detto, ricordano il Milan post-Atene (anche se meno forti, perché noi avevamo ancora delle squadre della Madonna in quel periodo). Speriamo facciano la stessa fine.


----------



## Lineker10 (7 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Come hai detto, ricordano il Milan post-Atene (anche se meno forti, perché noi avevamo ancora delle squadre della Madonna in quel periodo). Speriamo facciano la stessa fine.



Quando non usi il criterio tecnico come priorità, quando fai acquisti mediatici e collezione di figurine... poi paghi il conto.

Personalmente lo dissi subito, quando ancora trattavano CR7, che quello era il primo passo del declino.

Quello che hanno fatto dopo rafforza la mia idea. Noi al Milan ci siamo passati, sappiamo come funziona.

Certo sono ancora i più forti, non so per quanto, ma ora hanno bisogno di aiuti arbitrali praticamente ogni partita.


----------



## Lambro (7 Luglio 2020)

Forza Milan,speriamo non ci siano casi a loro favore e vinca il migliore.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (7 Luglio 2020)

.... c é Guidolin... che è misteriosamente diventato un talebano anti milanesi. Si puó togliere il suo audio??


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Luglio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Quando non usi il criterio tecnico come priorità, quando fai acquisti mediatici e collezione di figurine... poi paghi il conto.
> 
> Personalmente lo dissi subito, quando ancora trattavano CR7, che quello era il primo passo del declino.
> 
> ...



Hai detto bene, poi paghi il conto, speriamo inizino presto perché non se ne può più.

Sugli aiuti arbitrali inutile anche parlarne. Guardacaso ogni scudetto che abbiamo vinto l’abbiamo vinto perché o avevamo uno squadrone n volte più forte del loro oppure perché loro erano in annata no. Nei testa a testa abbiamo sempre perso anche quando eravamo la squadra più forte d’Europa, idem l’Inda. Che caso...


----------



## Andris (7 Luglio 2020)

la lazio ha perso clamorosamente,scommettiamo che ci fanno vincere ?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (7 Luglio 2020)

Ma perché i milanisti, quando diventano telecronisti, ci tengono a mostrarsi neutrali, mentre gli ex juventini non si fanno problemi ad andare in Tuv con la maglietta a strisce bianconere?


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (7 Luglio 2020)

non abbiamo nulla da perdere. gichiamocela a viso aperto e che dio ce la mandi buona


----------



## Pamparulez2 (7 Luglio 2020)

Partita che vale poco. Ma ci terrei a vincerla... almeno per tenere la lazio a -7.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (7 Luglio 2020)

Comunque Maldini fra le righe ha fatto capire che arriverá Rangnick e che lui difficilmente resterá.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (7 Luglio 2020)

Pardo Guidolin... mammamia che pena.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (7 Luglio 2020)

La bandiera con il logo del Milan che sventola pigra con il tema di C’era una volta in America sullo sfondo.... commovente.

Ciao Ennio.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (7 Luglio 2020)

ma fatemi ascoltare Ennio. Mamma che rabbia sti telecronisti


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Luglio 2020)

In panchina ci sono due Pioli identici che faccio fatica a capire chi sia il vero Pioli


----------



## Zosimo2410 (7 Luglio 2020)

Rebic sottopunta e Paquetá a sinistra


----------



## mabadi (7 Luglio 2020)

Ma guida / giuda è l'arbitro?


----------



## admin (7 Luglio 2020)

Buon inizio dai


----------



## DavidGoffin (7 Luglio 2020)

Bella iniziativa per Ennio

Hanno già fischiato 2 falli a caso contro noi


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Luglio 2020)

A momenti la melma umana Infamucci ci purgava.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Luglio 2020)

Bene Paqueta fino ad ora, in entrambe le fasi.


----------



## admin (7 Luglio 2020)

Ma sto Brunelleschi sta sempre per terra?


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Luglio 2020)

Per ora due squadre oscene che non riescono nemmeno a fare due passaggi.. osceni


----------



## Molenko (7 Luglio 2020)

Ibra è piantato.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (7 Luglio 2020)

Mi impressiona Bentacour, quanto é cresciuto ?

Ibra deve darci l’ancora per salire il campo


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (7 Luglio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma sto Brunelleschi sta sempre per terra?



sempre per terra, avrà imparato da Nedved


----------



## DavidGoffin (7 Luglio 2020)

Ibra mio Dio è la sua statua che ha in Svezia


----------



## Lineker10 (7 Luglio 2020)

Non capisco perché abbiamo cambiato assetto difensivo. Non ne becchiamo una in pressing


----------



## Pamparulez2 (7 Luglio 2020)

Tra cuadradoe bernarda e tutto un tuffarsi


----------



## Ragnet_7 (7 Luglio 2020)

Ai campionati mondiali di tuffi potrebbero dire la loro


----------



## Pamparulez2 (7 Luglio 2020)

Betancour prende tutto. Ma ci sta non sia fallo, speriamo arbitri cosi per entrambi


----------



## Pamparulez2 (7 Luglio 2020)

Entrata di danilo alla “rebic”


----------



## admin (7 Luglio 2020)

Arghhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Molenko (7 Luglio 2020)

Bentancur è mostruoso in fase di non possesso.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (7 Luglio 2020)

Noooooo zlatan...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Luglio 2020)

Molto male zio Zlatan, fino ad ora.


----------



## DavidGoffin (7 Luglio 2020)

Nemmeno Robinho avrebbe tirato quella mozzarella


----------



## Pamparulez2 (7 Luglio 2020)

Che palla peraa da ibra.. fosse stato un altro avremmo tirato giù tutti insanti


----------



## Zosimo2410 (7 Luglio 2020)

Ibra alla Pirlo non mi convince. Vada piú avanti


----------



## admin (7 Luglio 2020)

Bravo Ibra


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Luglio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ibra alla Pirlo non mi convince. Vada piú avanti



.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (7 Luglio 2020)

Peccato due ottime occasioni


----------



## Zosimo2410 (7 Luglio 2020)

Molenko ha scritto:


> Bentancur è mostruoso in fase di non possesso.



Anche in fase di possesso. Al momento é uno dei primi 5 centrocampisti del mondo


----------



## Konrad (7 Luglio 2020)

Ma come si fa a non aver ancora riscattato Kjaer????


----------



## Zosimo2410 (7 Luglio 2020)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Peccato due ottime occasioni



Stiamo facendo bene per me, poi loro hanno talento e rischi sempre, ma bene il Milan finora


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Luglio 2020)

Nonno Kessien sembra migliorato tecnicamente.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (7 Luglio 2020)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Ma come si fa a non aver ancora riscattato Kjaer????



Concordo


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (7 Luglio 2020)

ma a kessiè gli hanno addrizzato i piedi? ha già fatto tre lanci di 30 metri sui piedi del compagno


----------



## Lambro (7 Luglio 2020)

Primi 25 minuti buonissimi, siamo allo stesso livello della juve se non meglio in alcune cose.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Luglio 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> ma a kessiè gli hanno addrizzato i piedi? ha già fatto tre lanci di 30 metri sui piedi del compagno



Quello che ho fatto notare pure io. Sembra migliorato e non poco.


----------



## Zenos (7 Luglio 2020)

Paqueta si è fatto intortare da nonno Cuadrado.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (7 Luglio 2020)

Loro son più forti. Noi abbiamo ibra che fa sentire sicura e forte la squadra, ma che non è in forma


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Luglio 2020)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Ma come si fa a non aver ancora riscattato Kjaer????



Se non lo riscattano è malafede pura, è ai livelli di Romagnoli se non meglio.


----------



## DavidGoffin (7 Luglio 2020)

Puntare paquetà è come rubare le caramelle a un bambino


----------



## Molenko (7 Luglio 2020)

Problemino per Kjaer, cribbio.


----------



## Swaitak (7 Luglio 2020)

forza kjaer resisti


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Luglio 2020)

Che brutta partita in generale..


----------



## Pamparulez2 (7 Luglio 2020)

Addirittura giallo?!


----------



## Konrad (7 Luglio 2020)

Comunque ditemi quello che volete ma secondo me dopo il lockdown dall'africa è tornato il fratello buono di Kessié


----------



## admin (7 Luglio 2020)

Quanto è lento Paquetà


----------



## Zenos (7 Luglio 2020)

Paqueta non sa ne di carne né di pesce


----------



## Andris (7 Luglio 2020)

uno dei falli più idioti mai commessi negli anni recenti

e,come sempre,quando viene sfiorata Cristiana subito il var e proteste non sia mai un fallo di lesa estetica
ogni gara cambia acconciatura,gravissimo rovinargliela


----------



## DavidGoffin (7 Luglio 2020)

Paquetà vive in un mondo tutto suo, crede di stare in un altro continente col maglia verdeoro


----------



## admin (7 Luglio 2020)

Ahahahahhahaha grande Ibra che ha provato a decapitare Cristina gnegnegne


----------



## Ambrole (7 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Quello che ho fatto notare pure io. Sembra migliorato e non poco.



Giocando in un centrocampo a due finalmente è messo nelle condizioni di rendere al meglio.
Lui e benna sono una gran bella linea. Purtroppo davanti a loro siamo messi malino, soprattutto privi di chala.


----------



## Molenko (7 Luglio 2020)

Paqueta un somaro megagalattico.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (7 Luglio 2020)

Madonna Moviolà, che purpo


----------



## Zenos (7 Luglio 2020)

Ora da rigore


----------



## Pamparulez2 (7 Luglio 2020)

Riogire esplusione e statua abbattuta.. adfirtura silent check... che geni i gobbi


----------



## Zosimo2410 (7 Luglio 2020)

Attenzione a Paquetá, che li a sinistra non puó prendere nessuno dei 3 (Cuadrado, Bentacour e Bernardeschi), finora si é arrangiato buttandoli giú sistematicamente, ma adesso é ammonito.

Rischia il rosso


----------



## Zenos (7 Luglio 2020)

Perché i nostri non si rotolano 6 volte quando subiscono fallo?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Luglio 2020)

Molenko ha scritto:


> Paqueta un somaro megagalattico.



Aveva iniziato bene, peccato. Poi mi dicono che ce l’ho con lui.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (7 Luglio 2020)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Puntare paquetà è come rubare le caramelle a un bambino



Non è proprio adatto a fare il terzino e li vengono su in mandria


----------



## carlocarlo (7 Luglio 2020)

Stiamo giocando in 10


----------



## Swaitak (7 Luglio 2020)

oh ma cadono ad ogni tocco


----------



## Zosimo2410 (7 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Aveva iniziato bene, peccato. Poi mi dicono che ce l’ho con lui.



Non è che sta facendo male, é che quello che gli chiedono di fare oggi è troppo per lui, difensivamente


----------



## Pamparulez2 (7 Luglio 2020)

Praticamente cartellino chiamato da sarri... sono vergognosi. L arbitro ha pure detto a sarri di stare calmo che ora l’ammoniva.
Il pallone è loro e si fa come dicon loro


----------



## Zenos (7 Luglio 2020)

Mi sa che è arrivata l'ora di qualche cartellino rosso o rigorino.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (7 Luglio 2020)

Sta crescendo la Juve


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (7 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Quello che ho fatto notare pure io. Sembra migliorato e non poco.



bene anche perchè sulla crescita dell' ivoriano ci contavo poco


----------



## davoreb (7 Luglio 2020)

Gestione cartellini vergognosa.


----------



## Andris (7 Luglio 2020)

goal salvato dalla capoccia danese


----------



## Zenos (7 Luglio 2020)

Kjaer santo subito


----------



## Molenko (7 Luglio 2020)

Non ci stiamo capendo nulla nella pressione su Pjanic.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Luglio 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> bene anche perchè sulla crescita dell' ivoriano ci contavo poco



Idem, speriamo prosegua.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (7 Luglio 2020)

Kjaer è un muro


----------



## DavidGoffin (7 Luglio 2020)

Finisce primo tempo e cresce la juve, così fanno le grandi


Kyaer migliore dei nostri insieme a salemekko in queste partite


----------



## Pamparulez2 (7 Luglio 2020)

Ma quanto si rotolano / lamentano / protestano? Boia secondo me si allenano


----------



## Zenos (7 Luglio 2020)

Ogni fallo reclamano il cartellino...sono incredibili


----------



## Zosimo2410 (7 Luglio 2020)

Bravo Saele li o la palla o il piede.


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Luglio 2020)

Kjær mostruoso comunque tutte le palle in area bloccate da lui


----------



## Manue (7 Luglio 2020)

Ci vorrebbe un Rebic più preciso, uscire dal loro pressing non è facile e quando lo facciamo dobbiamo non sbagliare nulla,
invece capita che gliela regaliamo. 

Nel complesso, 
attualmente 0-0 giusto.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (7 Luglio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Bravo Saele li o la palla o il piede.



“ A tuto quel che se movi su l'erba, daghe. Se xe 'l balon, no importa.“


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Luglio 2020)

Kjaer è nettamente più forte del Capitone.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (7 Luglio 2020)

Pasquetta vs Rabiola, horror show


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Luglio 2020)

Che palle questi arbitri italiani fischiano ogni 2 secondi e lascia proseguire un po


----------



## Swaitak (7 Luglio 2020)

ma come si fa non riscattare kjaer


----------



## Andris (7 Luglio 2020)

bonucci surclassato da Ibra che va al piano di sopra,stile derby


----------



## sipno (7 Luglio 2020)

Ibra e Rebic i peggiori


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (7 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Kjaer è nettamente più forte del Capitone.



E di Ponucci soprattutto


----------



## Zenos (7 Luglio 2020)

L'inutile paqueta


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Luglio 2020)

Classico 0-0 che viene poi sbloccato da un rigore o un cartellino rosso.


----------



## DavidGoffin (7 Luglio 2020)

Madonna Paquetà dorme e kessie che fa lo sgambetto all indietro

Vero che martedì ci sono i film horror


----------



## Andris (7 Luglio 2020)

come fa a non essere fallo ???


----------



## Zosimo2410 (7 Luglio 2020)

Kjaer si mangia Ronaldo


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Luglio 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> L'inutile paqueta



35 milioni.


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Luglio 2020)

Ma quanto è scarso Danilo? Questo ha giocato nel Real e City? Mazza oh


----------



## Zenos (7 Luglio 2020)

Maledettiiiii


----------



## admin (7 Luglio 2020)

Grande Kjaer


----------



## Pamparulez2 (7 Luglio 2020)

Noooooo non ha fischiato su ibra.. sto sudicio


----------



## Konrad (7 Luglio 2020)

Paquetà e Ibra al momento incidono pochissimo...anzi il brasiliano a volte è pure deleterio


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (7 Luglio 2020)

Riscattate kjer


----------



## Swaitak (7 Luglio 2020)

grande ibra schiaccia quel verme


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Luglio 2020)

Kjaer è qualcosa di illegale.


----------



## Zenos (7 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Kjaer è qualcosa di illegale.



Mostruoso


----------



## Andris (7 Luglio 2020)

il pippita da fantasma un altro po' e segnava al primo tiro


----------



## Konrad (7 Luglio 2020)

Kjaer gigantesco 2 volte su CR


----------



## admin (7 Luglio 2020)

*Gol annullato ad Ibra*


----------



## Gas (7 Luglio 2020)

Ma avete visto anche voi che Paquetà perde quasi tutti i palloni che tocca?


----------



## Andris (7 Luglio 2020)

che sfiga Ibraaa

il var in 0,000001 secondi traccia la linea ahahah
vietato indugiare o dubitare


----------



## Zenos (7 Luglio 2020)

Ma il replay?


----------



## Raryof (7 Luglio 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> che sfiga Ibraaa
> 
> il var in 0,000001 secondi traccia la linea ahahah
> vietato indugiare o dubitare



L'arbitro ha fischiato subito.. non si sa mai.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Luglio 2020)

Ma era fuorigioco?


----------



## Pamparulez2 (7 Luglio 2020)

Ah ha già fischiato.. giusto meglio nom controllare. Ora a fine primo tempo sistemano l immagine e a inizio ripresa ce la fanno vedere sistemata giusta


----------



## Zenos (7 Luglio 2020)

Voglio le immagini del fuorigioco di Ibra.


----------



## Lineker10 (7 Luglio 2020)

Bennacer e Kessie eccellenti.

Il resto non ci siamo. Soprattutto davanti dove non si inforcano due passaggi nemmeno per sbaglio. Troppo statici e prevedibili.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (7 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ma era fuorigioco?



Facessero vedere un replay che non sia storto magari, però Ibra manco ha protestato


----------



## DavidGoffin (7 Luglio 2020)

Allora devo dire che stranamente l'arbitraggio è equilibrato e vedere Cristina andare a sbattere su Kyaer è bellissimo


----------



## Manue (7 Luglio 2020)

Abbiamo un ivoriano in più, 
un algerino in meno... 

Evidentemente la condizione fisica è diversa, chi ha lavorato nei 3 mesi e chi meno


----------



## Zosimo2410 (7 Luglio 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Voglio le immagini del fuorigioco di Ibra.



Rivisto, il fuorigioco é netto.
Bravo comunque Paquetá in questa azione


----------



## Raryof (7 Luglio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Bennacer e Kessie eccellenti.
> 
> Il resto non ci siamo. Soprattutto davanti dove non si inforcano due passaggi nemmeno per sbaglio. Troppo statici e prevedibili.



In attacco hanno il vizio di giocare di prima.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (7 Luglio 2020)

Giallo a Bennacer per lo stesso fallo fatto su di lui da Danilo. Ladri schifosi


----------



## Molenko (7 Luglio 2020)

Paqueta dopo un buon inizio sta cominciando a fare i soliti disastri. Rebic non pervenuto, non è un trequartista. Benissimo i due centrali, Romagnoli sta annullando Higuain.


----------



## Walker (7 Luglio 2020)

Nessun controllo al Var per il presunto fuorigioco di Ibra.
Prodromo dell'ennesima ladrata


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (7 Luglio 2020)

Manue ha scritto:


> Abbiamo un ivoriano in più,
> un algerino in meno...
> 
> Evidentemente la condizione fisica è diversa, chi ha lavorato nei 3 mesi e chi meno



ma Bennacer è uno dei migliori in campo, ha recuperato 10 palloni e non ha sbagliato 1 passaggio


----------



## Anguus (7 Luglio 2020)

Fuori Paquetà altrimenti finiamo in 10, speriamo calhanoglu abbia 45' sulle gambe


----------



## Freddiedevil (7 Luglio 2020)

Ma sto fuorigioco lo faranno mai rivedere?


----------



## sipno (7 Luglio 2020)

Molenko ha scritto:


> Paqueta dopo un buon inizio sta cominciando a fare i soliti disastri. Rebic non pervenuto, non è un trequartista. Benissimo i due centrali, Romagnoli sta annullando Higuain.



Finalmente qualcuno che vede l'importanza di Romagnoli


----------



## Lambro (7 Luglio 2020)

Kjaer GIGANTE, come si fa a non riscattare un difensore che è di livello mondiale, ha 32 anni, è perfetto per noi che abbiamo sempre avuto problemi di testa e sul saper marcare , sarebbe incredibile non prenderlo, Ragnick o non ragnick.
Peccato alla fine, non ho nemmeno gioito, la sensazione iniziale era che fosse in gioco di poco ma poi zosimo dice che è netto e gli credo.


----------



## sipno (7 Luglio 2020)

Dentro Leao e Cal Subito daiiii


----------



## Freddiedevil (7 Luglio 2020)

Comunque mi é sembrato grosso modo lo stesso primo tempo contro la Roma, speriamo in un nostro secondo tempo uguale a quella partita. E che la Ladrentus cali fisicamente.


----------



## Lucocco 2 (7 Luglio 2020)

Ha fatto meglio la Juve, speriamo di avere più occasioni nel secondo tempo


----------



## meteoras1982 (7 Luglio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Bennacer e Kessie eccellenti.
> 
> Il resto non ci siamo. Soprattutto davanti dove non si inforcano due passaggi nemmeno per sbaglio. Troppo statici e prevedibili.




Ottima partita del Milan fin ora.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (7 Luglio 2020)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Ma sto fuorigioco lo faranno mai rivedere?



no, non si sa mai


----------



## Le Grand Milan (7 Luglio 2020)

Primo tempo: i migliori Kjaer, Francky e Benny. Per il ladri: Bentancur è tanta roba.


----------



## sipno (7 Luglio 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Kjaer GIGANTE, come si fa a non riscattare un difensore che è di livello mondiale, ha 32 anni, è perfetto per noi che abbiamo sempre avuto problemi di testa e sul saper marcare , sarebbe incredibile non prenderlo, Ragnick o non ragnick.
> Peccato alla fine, non ho nemmeno gioito, la sensazione iniziale era che fosse in gioco di poco ma poi zosimo dice che è netto e gli credo.



Ragazzi ma ve lo ricordate pre Covid?
Faceva i suoi bei disastri

Di sta parte di campionato prenderei per buoni solo i risultati... tutto il resto è falsato.

Kessie sembra il miglior centrocampista del torneo... parliamone


----------



## AntaniPioco (7 Luglio 2020)

Primo tempo di un piattume unico


----------



## Manue (7 Luglio 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> ma Bennacer è uno dei migliori in campo, ha recuperato 10 palloni e non ha sbagliato 1 passaggio



Lontano dalle sue prestazioni pre-stop...
Lontanissimo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Luglio 2020)

Meglio così, quando annullano un gol a Ibra lui si carica a molla.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (7 Luglio 2020)

Fuori paq dentro chala dai


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (7 Luglio 2020)

entra il Turco e ci sta. Paquetà purtroppo non c'è.


----------



## Raryof (7 Luglio 2020)

L'unica cosa bella di questo primo tempo è stato Donnarumma che verso la fine ha urlato: "GUIDA GUIDA... DAI EH"


----------



## Pit96 (7 Luglio 2020)

Ho visto solo gli ultimi 15 minuti e sembravamo messi malissimo in campo. Fortuna che c'è Kjaer, ma facevamo acqua da tutte le parti.
Ma hanno fatto vedere un replay chiaro del gol annullato?


----------



## sipno (7 Luglio 2020)

Fuori il brasiliano... mamma che pacco.


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Luglio 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma ve lo ricordate pre Covid?
> Faceva i suoi bei disastri
> 
> Di sta parte di campionato prenderei per buoni solo i risultati... tutto il resto è falsato.
> ...



mah, non direi, era cmq superiore a musacchio. 

in quanto a kessiè, credo che gli africani siano più abituati a giocare a queste temperature rispetto agli europei.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (7 Luglio 2020)

Dai ragazzi ! dobbiamo fare tutto per vincerla. Forza Milan!


----------



## Pit96 (7 Luglio 2020)

Ho come la sensazione che appena entra D. Costa la partita si spacca...


----------



## admin (7 Luglio 2020)

*Fuori Paquetà dentro Calhanoglu*


----------



## sipno (7 Luglio 2020)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> mah, non direi, era cmq superiore a musacchio.
> 
> in quanto a kessiè, credo che gli africani siano più abituati a giocare a queste temperature rispetto agli europei.



Essere migliori di muschio è di una facilità assoluta.

Kessie fisicamente sta da dio... e appunto in questo campionato post covid è la condizione a fare la differenza


----------



## pazzomania (7 Luglio 2020)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Ho come la sensazione che appena entra D. Costa la partita si spacca...



Di solito a spaccarsi è lui


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (7 Luglio 2020)

ShishKebab per tutti


----------



## admin (7 Luglio 2020)

Gol di quel cesso di Rabiò


----------



## Pamparulez2 (7 Luglio 2020)

Boia che gol Rabiot


----------



## Zenos (7 Luglio 2020)

Che gol


----------



## sipno (7 Luglio 2020)

Ma che cavolo ci rendiamo conto?


----------



## Pit96 (7 Luglio 2020)

Non ho parole... ci siamo fatti segnare da sta pippa.
Theo e Romagnoli imbarazzanti


----------



## Konrad (7 Luglio 2020)

Che cavolo di gol che ha fatto Rabiot


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Luglio 2020)

E te pareva nell'Eurogol di sto cesso


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Luglio 2020)

ma guarda se sto pacco transalpino deve fare il fenomeno con noi. 

ammazzati.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (7 Luglio 2020)

Abbiamo fatto resuscitare Rabiola

No vabbè


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Luglio 2020)

Non ho parole dai non segna mai questo


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Luglio 2020)

Che bidone Romagnoli.. un difensore con le palle faceva fallo li buttandolo giù


----------



## admin (7 Luglio 2020)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ma guarda se sto pacco transalpino deve fare il fenomeno con noi.
> 
> ammazzati.



Tutti fanno i fenomeni solo contro di noi...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (7 Luglio 2020)

Romagnoli e Bennacer buona dormita


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Luglio 2020)

E anche a sto giro mai na gioia


----------



## pazzomania (7 Luglio 2020)

Romagnoli solita dormita quando serve


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Luglio 2020)

Dopo Floccari ora Rabiot entrambi che non segnavano dal dopoguerra


----------



## Ragnet_7 (7 Luglio 2020)

ovviamente contro di noi rinascono i cadaveri


----------



## Ambrole (7 Luglio 2020)

Tutta la stagione a livello José Mauri....e proprio stasera si mette a fare il fenomeno


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (7 Luglio 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Che bidone Romagnoli.. un difensore con le palle faceva fallo li buttandolo giù



Quasi non l'ha toccato, pietà... 60 milioni di noccioline


----------



## Zenos (7 Luglio 2020)

Ora guida fa il protagonista


----------



## Walker (7 Luglio 2020)

Allucinante, sembrava Weah...


----------



## Lambro (7 Luglio 2020)

Romagnoli che rincula arretrando su rabiot è la spiegazione del tutto, manco fosse mbappè.
Alessio non cresci MAI.


----------



## Molenko (7 Luglio 2020)

Ma di che stiamo parlando, dai. Hanno una fortuna imbarazzante. ‘Sto bidone che fa un’azione del genere.. ma andate a ******


----------



## Swaitak (7 Luglio 2020)

gli hanno steso il tappeto rosso, ma dai


----------



## danjr (7 Luglio 2020)

Colpa di benaccer


----------



## Lineker10 (7 Luglio 2020)

Secondo me sbagliano Kjaer e Romagnoli incrociandosi sul movimento di CR7. Rabiot in pratica è andato dritto.


----------



## Blu71 (7 Luglio 2020)

Solita storia.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Luglio 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Finalmente qualcuno che vede l'importanza di Romagnoli



Dicevi? Si è fatto sodomizzare da un pacco come Rabiot.


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Luglio 2020)

Ramos lo avrebbe tirato giù anche costo di un giallo. Questi difensori poco "cattivi" moderni non mi piacciono nemmeno un po


----------



## mark (7 Luglio 2020)

Partita finita


----------



## Zosimo2410 (7 Luglio 2020)

Dai che possiamo riprenderla


----------



## DavidGoffin (7 Luglio 2020)

Che polli cr1sto


----------



## admin (7 Luglio 2020)

2-0 Cristina


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Luglio 2020)

Il rinnovo per il Capitone è a 5 o 6 milioni?


----------



## Ragnet_7 (7 Luglio 2020)

Dirò una cosa impopolare ma Ibra non poteva giocare ogni 7 giorni in condizioni normali, figuriamoci ogni 3 con 40 gradi. Non dimentichiamoci quanti anni ha


----------



## Pamparulez2 (7 Luglio 2020)

Che umiliazione il
Gol di rabiot. Ai livelli di prender gol da floccari


----------



## sipno (7 Luglio 2020)

Ma vafff


----------



## Manue (7 Luglio 2020)

Nn voglio assolutamente difendere Paqueta, 
perché purtroppo mi sta deludendo. 

A livello tattico e tecnico però la sua uscita ha cambiato gli equilibri la in mezzo.


----------



## admin (7 Luglio 2020)

Che degrado Romagnoli


----------



## Raryof (7 Luglio 2020)

Non ho parole


----------



## Zenos (7 Luglio 2020)

Buonanotte


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Luglio 2020)

Scemo io che guardo ancora queste partite, eh.


----------



## Pit96 (7 Luglio 2020)

Non ho parole...

Romagnoli voleva il rinnovo?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (7 Luglio 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ramos lo avrebbe tirato giù anche costo di un giallo. Questi difensori poco "cattivi" moderni non mi piacciono nemmeno un po



Ramos lo tira giú perché sa che giocando nel Real se la gamba resta attaccata non c’é cartellino


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Luglio 2020)

se, buonanotte.


----------



## Anguus (7 Luglio 2020)

Due autogol di Romagnoli..vergognoso


----------



## Manue (7 Luglio 2020)

Mamma mia...


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Luglio 2020)

Come al solito ci scansiamo


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Luglio 2020)

Ciao core...


----------



## sipno (7 Luglio 2020)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Non ho parole...
> 
> Romagnoli voleva il rinnovo?



Guarda che la colpa è del biondo fenomeno


----------



## Molenko (7 Luglio 2020)

Ma che cristo è successo all’intervallo santoddio?!


----------



## Ragnet_7 (7 Luglio 2020)

Mandiamo gli highlights di questa partita al pizzaiolo, vediamo se chiede ancora l'aumento per il grande capitano


----------



## Goro (7 Luglio 2020)

Gli unici a non vincere mai contro la Juve


----------



## DavidGoffin (7 Luglio 2020)

Far segnare Cristina perdi più di sinistro che nel primo tempo non l'ha manco vista è proprio un ingiustizia del mondo


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Luglio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ramos lo tira giú perché sa che giocando nel Real se la gamba resta attaccata non c’é cartellino



Ramos è il giocatore tra i più espulsi..in Liga ed in generale.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (7 Luglio 2020)

Che imbarazzo il gol del 2-0... romagnoli come sempre piu bravo a scambiare magliette che a giocare


----------



## mark (7 Luglio 2020)

A come ***** si faaaaaa, non ho parole


----------



## sipno (7 Luglio 2020)

.


----------



## Ambrole (7 Luglio 2020)

Anguus ha scritto:


> Due autogol di Romagnoli..vergognoso



Qui l errore grosso è di kjaer, però in 4 avete scritto subito di romagnoli.....mah


----------



## SoloMVB (7 Luglio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Che degrado Romagnoli



Vallo a spiegare a chi ne ha fatto un idolo su questo forum.


----------



## meteoras1982 (7 Luglio 2020)

L'errore è di Kjaer cavolo!!!!


----------



## Zenos (7 Luglio 2020)

Lentissimo bennacer...io aspetto sempre il replay sul fuorigioco di Ibra


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Luglio 2020)

Male i due centrali.. ma io da un portiere che prende 6 mln mi aspettavo di meglio..


----------



## DavidGoffin (7 Luglio 2020)

Thiago Silvia anche con una gamba sola insieme a Kjaer


----------



## Swaitak (7 Luglio 2020)

che schifo che schifo


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Luglio 2020)

Dopo il 3-0 alla Lazio era palese che ci rullavano. Figuriamoci se c'era Dybala


----------



## Ambrole (7 Luglio 2020)

Partita persa, mettere leao per regalare minuti all'investimento da tutelare.
Magari anche spazio a krunic e laxalt


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Luglio 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Guarda che la colpa è del biondo fenomeno



Riguardalo bene.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Luglio 2020)

Meglio che lo squalificavano Romagnoli...


----------



## sipno (7 Luglio 2020)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Qui l errore grosso è di kjaer, però in 4 avete scritto subito di romagnoli.....mah



Ahhhh finalmente.

Assurdo leggere certi commenti per difendere l'idolo del momento e attaccare Romagnoli


----------



## Lambro (7 Luglio 2020)

Frittatona Kjaer, adios anche quest'anno vinciamo l'anno prossimo.
Questi non perdonano se fai errori del genere, Rabiot non fermato a tempo e i due centrali che si incartano su Cr7, mah.


----------



## Pungiglione (7 Luglio 2020)

Paqueta per una volta stava giocando bene dando fisicità e sostanza... È entrato lo stuzzichino turco e un pacco atomico solo col fisico arriva a segnare


----------



## admin (7 Luglio 2020)

E quando segniamo...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Luglio 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Ahhhh finalmente.
> 
> Assurdo leggere certi commenti per difendere l'idolo del momento e attaccare Romagnoli



E sul primo goal di chi era la colpa?


----------



## sipno (7 Luglio 2020)

meteoras1982 ha scritto:


> L'errore è di Kjaer cavolo!!!!



Esatto... non segue Ronaldo e va sul compagno.

Qui si guardano le partite con la benda sugli occhi


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Luglio 2020)

Da notare che i gol sono venuti quando è entrato la turca.


----------



## DavidGoffin (7 Luglio 2020)

Velo controvelo passaggio ma quando tirano?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (7 Luglio 2020)

Kebab peggio di Movietà


----------



## SoloMVB (7 Luglio 2020)

Complimenti per la prestazione pessima di tutti,come ampiamente prevìsto gia' da sabato scorso da me e qualche altro utente che sa vedere lungo.


----------



## sipno (7 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> E sul primo goal di chi era la colpa?



Del terzino più forte della galassia che si perde Rabiot


----------



## Goro (7 Luglio 2020)

Il vero livello è questo


----------



## Blu71 (7 Luglio 2020)

La Juventus è, purtroppo, due categorie sopra.


----------



## Lineker10 (7 Luglio 2020)

Quando la Juve alza appena il livello del fraseggio è notte fonda.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (7 Luglio 2020)

Cioè la juve puó dire di tutto... noi gialli a pioggia... ma dai...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (7 Luglio 2020)

Dai trancia qualcuno, Rebic


----------



## Zenos (7 Luglio 2020)

Ora butta fuori rebic


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Luglio 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Del terzino più forte della galassia che si perde Rabiot



Riguardati come poi Rabiot si beve il Capitone.


----------



## diavoloINme (7 Luglio 2020)

Imbarazzante la difesa. Sul primo gol lasciano al coniglio la traccia interna e il rientro sul piede forte. Ma come si fa? Sul secondo, vabbè, stendiamo un velo pietoso. Azione fantozziana. 
Io comunque aspetto ancora le immagini del presunto fuorigioco di ibra.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (7 Luglio 2020)

É rigore


----------



## DavidGoffin (7 Luglio 2020)

Mano Bonucci ma quando mai.. Guida lo mandano in India se ci da rigore


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Luglio 2020)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Dai trancia qualcuno, Rebic



Testata di Ibra a CR7, e chiudiamola qui.

Almeno sarebbe una soddisfazione.


----------



## admin (7 Luglio 2020)

*Ibra!

1-2*


----------



## Zosimo2410 (7 Luglio 2020)

Dai che si gioca


----------



## sipno (7 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Riguardati come poi Rabiot si beve il Capitone.



Ho visto come se ne è bevuti 2 prima di lui.


----------



## Pit96 (7 Luglio 2020)

Dai dai dai


----------



## Zenos (7 Luglio 2020)

Rigore contro la ribe?non succedeva dal 2007.


----------



## admin (7 Luglio 2020)

Incredibile ci hanno dato un rigore contro i gobbi ahahahahhaha


----------



## Zosimo2410 (7 Luglio 2020)

Geniale il tocco di Rebic con il petto


----------



## DavidGoffin (7 Luglio 2020)

Incredibile non vedevo un arbitraggio così imparziale in Milan Juve da circa 7-8 anni


----------



## Zenos (7 Luglio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Incredibile ci hanno dato un rigore contro i gobbi ahahahahhaha



Ne darà minimo 2 a loro.


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Luglio 2020)

Va beh solo Ibra in questo nulla


----------



## Molenko (7 Luglio 2020)

Forzaaaa


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Luglio 2020)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Incredibile non vedevo un arbitraggio così imparziale in Milan Juve da circa 7-8 anni



E' presto ahahahahah


----------



## Swaitak (7 Luglio 2020)

ahah spettacolo il cambio cartellino


----------



## Manue (7 Luglio 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Del terzino più forte della galassia che si perde Rabiot



Ma va...
l’errore é di tutti, ma quello più pesante è del capitano perché deve stenderlo,
visto che ormai era l’ultimo. 

Sul secondo gol, 
tolgo Kjaer, Ronaldo va in porta lo stesso perché Romagnoli legge male l’intervento di testa e si fa scavalcare...
Kjaer sbaglia uguale la lettura.


----------



## Walker (7 Luglio 2020)

Avevo spento la tv, adesso riaccendo


----------



## Pit96 (7 Luglio 2020)

Calhanoglu non ha ancora fatto una cosa buona


----------



## Zenos (7 Luglio 2020)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Calhanoglu non ha ancora fatto una cosa buona



È da vendere prima di subito.


----------



## mark (7 Luglio 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Va beh solo Ibra in questo nulla


Cosa avrebbe fatto Ibra oltre a calciare il rigore? Per ora uno dei peggiori


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (7 Luglio 2020)

Ma che è entrato a fare Kebab? Non riesce a muoversi... bah


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Luglio 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Ho visto come se ne è bevuti 2 prima di lui.



E pure lui.


----------



## SoloMVB (7 Luglio 2020)

Che farsa,dà un rigore del genere a noi contro la fogna sullo 0-2 a campionato vinto,la serie A é peggio del gioco delle 3 carte in autogrill fatto da uno zingaro.


----------



## Pit96 (7 Luglio 2020)

E andiamoooooo


----------



## Raryof (7 Luglio 2020)

Sììììììììììììììììììììììì


----------



## Zenos (7 Luglio 2020)

Bene kessie stasera


----------



## Pungiglione (7 Luglio 2020)

Dai ragazziiii forzaaaa


----------



## admin (7 Luglio 2020)

*Goooooooooooooooolllll

Kessie 2-2*


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Luglio 2020)

seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Zosimo2410 (7 Luglio 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ramos è il giocatore tra i più espulsi..in Liga ed in generale.



Perché spesso le gambe si staccano..


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (7 Luglio 2020)

grande Frank. Meritato per la gran partita


----------



## sipno (7 Luglio 2020)

Cavolo siiiiiii

Nell'impatto di Leao

Grande Kessieee


----------



## admin (7 Luglio 2020)

Fantastico Ibra e gran gol di Kessie


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Luglio 2020)

Che ignoranza 2-2


----------



## Zenos (7 Luglio 2020)

Che goooooool


----------



## Djici (7 Luglio 2020)

Manue ha scritto:


> Ma va...
> l’errore é di tutti, ma quello più pesante è del capitano perché deve stenderlo,
> visto che ormai era l’ultimo.
> 
> ...



Kjaer non la prende perché Romagnoli lo disturba. Se non fosse per Romagnoli Kajer la prendeva facile facile. 
Per me è colpa di tutti e 2.
Kjaer avrebbe dovuto parlare e dire al compagno di lasciarli la palla..romagboli avrebbe dovuto leggere meglio la traiettoria.


----------



## admin (7 Luglio 2020)

Fuori Ibra.... 

Pazzesco...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (7 Luglio 2020)

Kessie che dribbla Bonucci in area e segna... goduria


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Luglio 2020)

E ora ATTENZIONE all'arbitro...


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Luglio 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Sììììììììììììììììììììììì



Che ha preso nonno Kessien?


----------



## admin (7 Luglio 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Che ignoranza 2-2



Ahahahahah gol di grande ignoranza


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (7 Luglio 2020)

Ibra 

Nonno Kessiiiieeeeeeee


----------



## sipno (7 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> E pure lui.



Finiscila... ti ho dimostrato che hanno sbagliato tutti e tu ti attacchi a lui.


----------



## Zenos (7 Luglio 2020)

Ma che fa si difende padre piolo?


----------



## Molenko (7 Luglio 2020)

Franckone miooooo franckoneeeeee


----------



## Zosimo2410 (7 Luglio 2020)

L e a o !!!!!!!!!


----------



## admin (7 Luglio 2020)

*Goooooooooolllllllllll

3-2 Leao*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Luglio 2020)

Ahahahahahha ma che sta succedendo?


----------



## Raryof (7 Luglio 2020)

Mio dio sììììììììììììììì


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Luglio 2020)

incredibileeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Manue (7 Luglio 2020)

Ma non è vero dai...
Sto sognando????


----------



## Pit96 (7 Luglio 2020)

WOOOOOOOOAAAAAAHHH

Leaoooo


----------



## sipno (7 Luglio 2020)

Fenomenooooooooo

Beccatevi questoooooo


Leaoooooooooooooooo
Oooooooooo
Oooooooooooo


----------



## Zenos (7 Luglio 2020)

Gooooooollllll


----------



## Le Grand Milan (7 Luglio 2020)

SIIIIII! Daiiiii!! Grande Francky


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Luglio 2020)

Ma che succede sono andato in bagno e mi trovo 3-2? Accipicchia


----------



## ARKANA (7 Luglio 2020)

Godooooooo


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (7 Luglio 2020)

seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Luglio 2020)

Uahahahahahah ma che succede


----------



## Lineker10 (7 Luglio 2020)

Grande azione. Cattivi. Convinti.


----------



## Pungiglione (7 Luglio 2020)

Godoooo


----------



## Pamparulez2 (7 Luglio 2020)

Godooooooo


----------



## sipno (7 Luglio 2020)

Manue ha scritto:


> Ma non è vero dai...
> Sto sognando????



Incubo direi... LEAOOOOOO


----------



## Zenos (7 Luglio 2020)

Nel cuuulllll


----------



## Raryof (7 Luglio 2020)

Panico Paura


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (7 Luglio 2020)

Ma cosa ca?????? AHAHAHAHAHAH

LEAOOOOO


----------



## Gas (7 Luglio 2020)

GRANDISSIMO GOAL DI LEAO !! Non ci credo!


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Luglio 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Finiscila... ti ho dimostrato che hanno sbagliato tutti e tu ti attacchi a lui.



Ha sbagliato grosso anche lui dai. Doveva metterlo giù.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (7 Luglio 2020)

Ragazzi siamo 3-2 contro la Juve e tutti concentrati a cercare chi é il peggiore dei nostri, ma riprendetevi!!!


----------



## Goro (7 Luglio 2020)

Grandiiiiiiii


----------



## Lineker10 (7 Luglio 2020)

Ma poi criticate Hakan. Ha cambiato la partita... mah


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Luglio 2020)

si ma manca ancora troppo tempo, aiuto.


----------



## Molenko (7 Luglio 2020)

Eiaculooooo


----------



## Le Grand Milan (7 Luglio 2020)

Grandfi ragazzi!!!!


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Luglio 2020)

Pazzesco comunque.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Luglio 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma che succede sono andato in bagno e mi trovo 3-2? Accipicchia



Ahhahahahah Cessie e Niang, domani nevica a luglio


----------



## Pungiglione (7 Luglio 2020)

Diooo miooooi leaaaaangggg


----------



## pazzomania (7 Luglio 2020)

Ahahaah vamos!


----------



## mark (7 Luglio 2020)

Non ci credo ahahah vaiiiii e ora resistere


----------



## Zosimo2410 (7 Luglio 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma che succede sono andato in bagno e mi trovo 3-2? Accipicchia



Rivai subito in bagno o prendi un lassativo!
Fallo,per la squadra!!!


----------



## Le Grand Milan (7 Luglio 2020)

I ragazzi si sostengono a prescindere. Grandissimo spirito!!!! Quanto amo questi colori.

Qui be in sport Francia è come sky italia. Disgustosi!!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (7 Luglio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ma poi criticate Hakan. Ha cambiato la partita... mah



In un senso e poi nell'altro? 

Come la cipolla nel Kebab, prima scende e poi risale


----------



## SoloMVB (7 Luglio 2020)

Ci vuole il quarto!!


----------



## Swaitak (7 Luglio 2020)

spettacolare Leao


----------



## ARKANA (7 Luglio 2020)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> si ma manca ancora troppo tempo, aiuto.



Facciamo in tempo a fargli il 4°


----------



## Lineker10 (7 Luglio 2020)

Incredibile. Oltre i nostri meriti. Bravi a crederci con cattiveria ma la Juve è andata in black out!

Spettacolo


----------



## Pamparulez2 (7 Luglio 2020)

Ma a rugani niente giallo sul
Gol?!


----------



## DavidGoffin (7 Luglio 2020)

Pazzesco
Che succede? ( cit.)


----------



## Gas (7 Luglio 2020)

Secondo me l'arbitro il rigore ce l'ha dato pensando che tanto la partita fosse già finita...


----------



## admin (7 Luglio 2020)

Comunque la sostituzione di Ibra non ci voleva. Ok che ha poca autonomia, ma fa la differenza anche da sdraiato


----------



## Ragnet_7 (7 Luglio 2020)

incredibile


----------



## Raryof (7 Luglio 2020)

Delirio puro questa partita.


----------



## Lambro (7 Luglio 2020)

Sto sognando, godo come un alce siberiana


----------



## sipno (7 Luglio 2020)

Gas ha scritto:


> Secondo me l'arbitro il rigore ce l'ha dato pensando che tanto la partita fosse già finita...



Non arbitrerà più se perdono


----------



## Ambrole (7 Luglio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ma poi criticate Hakan. Ha cambiato la partita... mah



E super gol dello SCARSISSIMO leao.

E kessie.....ah giocatoraccio, per 15 milioni lo impacchettiamo


----------



## Pamparulez2 (7 Luglio 2020)

Leao mi ha fattomgodere


----------



## Zosimo2410 (7 Luglio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Dai che possiamo riprenderla



Ci credevo solo io....


----------



## DavidGoffin (7 Luglio 2020)

Se vinciamo Guida lo mettono ad arbitrare a San Vittore raga o non vede l'alba come in Narcos


----------



## Lineker10 (7 Luglio 2020)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> In un senso e poi nell'altro?
> 
> Come la cipolla nel Kebab, prima scende e poi risale



Hakan Rebic e Leao giocano verticale e diretto. 

Hanno cambiato la partita.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (7 Luglio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunque la sostituzione di Ibra non ci voleva. Ok che ha poca autonomia, ma fa la differenza anche da sdraiato



Lo stanno amministrando.
Prima partita 30’
Seconda partita 45’
Terza partita 65’


----------



## Pamparulez2 (7 Luglio 2020)

Ma perche fallo e giallo?!


----------



## Zenos (7 Luglio 2020)

Attenzione guida sta affilando le lame


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Luglio 2020)

Epic fail Sarri comunque... una Juve così cessa mai vista...

Grandissimi i nostri in ogni caso, in forma strepitosa!!


----------



## Pamparulez2 (7 Luglio 2020)

Ah si... giusto


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (7 Luglio 2020)

Grandissimo Conti

Ma che giallo ma seri?


----------



## admin (7 Luglio 2020)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Se vinciamo Guida lo mettono ad arbitrare a San Vittore raga o non vede l'alba come in Narcos



Ahahahahahaha poco ma sicuro


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (7 Luglio 2020)

gestione gialli sempre vergognosa. adesso rigorino e un rosso sicuro


----------



## DavidGoffin (7 Luglio 2020)

Ibra ha chiamato Gigiooo e ha fatto segno bla bla bla
Ma che voleva dirgli di non parlare??


----------



## admin (7 Luglio 2020)

Ma segna asino!

Grand Rebic


----------



## Zosimo2410 (7 Luglio 2020)

Leao!!! Piú cattivo!!


----------



## Pamparulez2 (7 Luglio 2020)

Noooooooooo


----------



## Zenos (7 Luglio 2020)

Ma porc


----------



## admin (7 Luglio 2020)

Oh, ditemi quello che volete ma io Niang non lo reggo proprio


----------



## Zenos (7 Luglio 2020)

Sarri non sa più chi mettere


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (7 Luglio 2020)

Rebic si sta confermando


----------



## Manue (7 Luglio 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Incubo direi... LEAOOOOOO



Spino ma cosa vuoi?? 
Mi vuoi far bannare??


----------



## Zosimo2410 (7 Luglio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Epic fail Sarri comunque... una Juve così cessa mai vista...
> 
> Grandissimi i nostri in ogni caso, in forma strepitosa!!



Ma se 1p’ fa sembravano marziani calati in terra....

Comunque non finisce 3-2 dobbiamo segnare noi.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (7 Luglio 2020)

come gioca male la Juve


----------



## Zosimo2410 (7 Luglio 2020)

Romagnoli! Cavolo! Non mi uccidere Kjaer


----------



## Pamparulez2 (7 Luglio 2020)

Che numero costa


----------



## Swaitak (7 Luglio 2020)

dai ora ci vuole un bel discesone di Theo


----------



## ARKANA (7 Luglio 2020)

A kjaer oggi con la testa non va molto bene XD


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Luglio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ma se 1p’ fa sembravano marziani calati in terra....



Ma quando? Hanno segnato grazie alle nostre 2 pippe in difesa che sono andate a prendersi un caffé...


----------



## Zenos (7 Luglio 2020)

Che parata


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Luglio 2020)

Finalmente mister 6 mln si rende utile


----------



## DavidGoffin (7 Luglio 2020)

Romagnoli oggi solo danni

Loro sono stanchi e demoralizzati se non la vinciamo meritiamo tutto quello che ci succede


----------



## Ragnet_7 (7 Luglio 2020)

Certo che a fisico Kjaer sta piazzato proprio bene


----------



## admin (7 Luglio 2020)

Grande parata di di Donnarumma, alla Reiner Bauer


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (7 Luglio 2020)

Chi è che diceva Reina>Donnarumma?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (7 Luglio 2020)

Romagnoli ha stordito Kjaer porca di quella mucca....


----------



## Zenos (7 Luglio 2020)

Il ciuccio di Calabria


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (7 Luglio 2020)

Entra la sentenza


----------



## Pungiglione (7 Luglio 2020)

No Calabria no vi imploro


----------



## Zosimo2410 (7 Luglio 2020)

Anteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Luglio 2020)

Ahahahahahahahah delirio


----------



## admin (7 Luglio 2020)

*Goooooooooooooooooooooollll


4-2 Rebic*


----------



## ARKANA (7 Luglio 2020)

Anteeeeee


----------



## Ambrole (7 Luglio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Oh, ditemi quello che volete ma io Niang non lo reggo proprio



Non va bene nemmeno stasera??? È entrato moscio????
Mah....


----------



## Pit96 (7 Luglio 2020)

Goaaaaaaallll reeeebiiiicccc


----------



## Raryof (7 Luglio 2020)

Anteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## DavidGoffin (7 Luglio 2020)

Maaaaaaammmmaaaa miaaaaa


----------



## Pungiglione (7 Luglio 2020)

Dio miooooooo


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Luglio 2020)

si catzo siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Zenos (7 Luglio 2020)

Seeeeeeee


----------



## fabri47 (7 Luglio 2020)

Che goduria ragazzi, che goduria!!!


----------



## admin (7 Luglio 2020)

Ma come c... fanno a cacciare Pioli?

Hanno santificato Gattuso che prendeva schiaffi a destra e manca...


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (7 Luglio 2020)

siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii Anteeeeee


----------



## chicagousait (7 Luglio 2020)

Poteva essere goleada e invece siamo noi a farla. Come direbbe Morgan, che succede?


----------



## sipno (7 Luglio 2020)

Rebiccccvv

Ringraziamo il Covid..

Assurdo... noi corriamo ancora ma loro sono cotti


----------



## admin (7 Luglio 2020)

Grande davvero Rebic, speriamo non sia la stagione della vita


----------



## Raryof (7 Luglio 2020)

Questa partita è DEGRADO PURO.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (7 Luglio 2020)

Anteeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Manue (7 Luglio 2020)

Ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaah


----------



## rossonerosud (7 Luglio 2020)

Kessie da intermedio è un giocatore da top team. Da intermedio, come giocava nell'Atalanta...


----------



## Goro (7 Luglio 2020)

Che roba che mi sto perdendo, mamma mia


----------



## Lineker10 (7 Luglio 2020)

Spettacolo!!!!!!


----------



## EmmePi (7 Luglio 2020)

Ma me devo fa una sega stasera???


----------



## SoloMVB (7 Luglio 2020)

Incredibile il cambio di marcia dopo lo 0-2,voglio il quinto!


----------



## Manue (7 Luglio 2020)

Allo stadio sarei morto


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (7 Luglio 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Questa partita è DEGRADO PURO.



Neanche i tornei di calcetto estivi


----------



## admin (7 Luglio 2020)

Rugani è come il difensore della Germania in Holly e Benji. Quello senza occhi.


----------



## sipno (7 Luglio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma come c... fanno a cacciare Pioli?
> 
> Hanno santificato Gattuso che prendeva schiaffi a destra e manca...



Pioli? Che diavolo c'entra pioli dai


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Luglio 2020)

Sensazioni che non sentivo tipo dalla sfida contro l'Inda nel 2004 sotto di due gol..


----------



## EmmePi (7 Luglio 2020)

Speriamo non facciamo da quì alla fine.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (7 Luglio 2020)

GRandiiiiii!!!!!!!!! Siiiiiii


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Luglio 2020)

A radio uno repice muto e sconcertato


----------



## Gas (7 Luglio 2020)

Ora come ora non sarebbe neppure impossibile immaginare il quinto.


----------



## Swaitak (7 Luglio 2020)

raga qui abbiamo fatto un salto dagli spacciatori bergamaschi


----------



## Lineker10 (7 Luglio 2020)

Hakan Rebic Leao è l'unico modo per dare un senso a questa squadra. 

Siamo stati superiori a metà campo per tutta la partita, ma se poi davanti non hai giocatori che attaccano in verticale e fanno male è inutile.

La squadra del secondo tempo ha un senso. Dopo forse DIECI ANNI


----------



## Ragnet_7 (7 Luglio 2020)

sono cotti, facciamo il quinto


----------



## Goro (7 Luglio 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> A radio uno repice muto e sconcertato



Come godevano prima, a santificare Ronaldo e co


----------



## Ambrole (7 Luglio 2020)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Kessie da intermedio è un giocatore da top team. Da intermedio, come giocava nell'Atalanta...


Esatto....2 anni per capire che senza esterni, con 4 trequartisti e nessun esterno, con kessie, dovevamo giocare col 4231 e non col 433


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Luglio 2020)

L'arbitro si prenderà una bastonata ci ha dato un rigore sacrosanto pensando che tanto ormai eravamo morti


----------



## DavidGoffin (7 Luglio 2020)

Ma come lha presa bene Rebic???

Cmq crocifiggetemi ma sarà pure importante come presenza e carisma ma quando è uscito Ibra abbiamo iniziato ad andare al triplo della velocità con Leao Rebic calha 

Ibra serve quasi di più in panchina


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Luglio 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Questa partita è DEGRADO PURO.



ma chissenefrega, quando ci ricapita di dare 4 pere a ste melmacce ?


----------



## Raryof (7 Luglio 2020)

Kessie andrebbe tolto però.


----------



## Zenos (7 Luglio 2020)

Scrivi scrivi Sarri,me stanno a fa era cul


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Luglio 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> L'arbitro si prenderà una bastonata ci ha dato un rigore sacrosanto pensando che tanto ormai eravamo morti



al var c'è giacomelli.....se l'ha avallato lui che di solito ci bastona....


----------



## Konrad (7 Luglio 2020)

Se è un sogno non svegliatemi per favore...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Luglio 2020)

7 gol a Juve e Lazio in due giornate... WTF? Questo mondo post Covid è proprio impazzito


----------



## Zosimo2410 (7 Luglio 2020)

Comunque, una partita con 6 gol nel secondo tempo, per forza vede molti errori.

Ma come mi diverto!!!


----------



## Ambrole (7 Luglio 2020)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Hakan Rebic Leao è l'unico modo per dare un senso a questa squadra.
> 
> Siamo stati superiori a metà campo per tutta la partita, ma se poi davanti non hai giocatori che attaccano in verticale e fanno male è inutile.
> 
> La squadra del secondo tempo ha un senso. Dopo forse DIECI ANNI



G I U S T I S S I M O

Se non hai giocatori che vanno in verticale e danno profondità, come si fa a giocare?????


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Luglio 2020)

Vediamo se Rangnarok è intelligente a non toccare troppo il prossimo anno. Questo 4231 sembra il modulo giusto per esaltare i giocatori a diposizione.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (7 Luglio 2020)

Ma possibile che Niang debba fare il pagliaccio pure per un retropassaggio passaggio di due metri?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (7 Luglio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> 7 gol a Juve e Lazio in due giornate... WTF? Questo mondo post Covid è proprio impazzito



Non é che senza pubblico questi sentono meno la pressione e giocano Piú liberi?


----------



## Milo (7 Luglio 2020)

Poco da dire bravi pioli, se stiamo salvando la faccia questa annata è solo merito suo.

Per me DEVE rimanere


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (7 Luglio 2020)

non stiamo vincendo, li stiamo umiliando


----------



## DavidGoffin (7 Luglio 2020)

E voglio far notare un altra cosa, che è stato il primo arbitraggio corretto e imparziale negli ultimi 10 anni e
Abbiamo vinto. Sarà un caso?


----------



## Milo (7 Luglio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non é che senza pubblico questi sentono meno la pressione e giocano Piú liberi?



Lo dicevo anch’io a casa scherzando


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (7 Luglio 2020)

Che balistica ragazzi


----------



## davoreb (7 Luglio 2020)

dai ragazzi ci siamo quasi


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Luglio 2020)

quelli di sky palesemente in lutto. 

sti cani.


----------



## mabadi (7 Luglio 2020)

Giocano meglio senza pubblico, non sentono la pressione di San Siro.


----------



## Aron (7 Luglio 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Vediamo se Rangnarok è intelligente a non toccare troppo il prossimo anno. Questo 4231 sembra il modulo giusto per esaltare i giocatori a diposizione.



Pioli si merita la riconferma, ma dalla società Milan non mi aspetto mai niente di sensato.


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Luglio 2020)

Ma colleghiamoci un attimo con casa Allegri


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Luglio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non é che senza pubblico questi sentono meno la pressione e giocano Piú liberi?



Secondo me sì, può influire molto soprattutto per i giocatori più "timidi".


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (7 Luglio 2020)

Sì danne dieci di recupero


----------



## davoreb (7 Luglio 2020)

Milo ha scritto:


> Lo dicevo anch’io a casa scherzando



io ne sono abbastanza convinto


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Luglio 2020)

6 minuti? A sto punto fino a quando la Juve non pareggia anche fino a domani


----------



## SoloMVB (7 Luglio 2020)

Bravo.


----------



## admin (7 Luglio 2020)

Agnello sta rosicando come un castoro


----------



## Gas (7 Luglio 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> 6 minuti? A sto punto fino a quando la Juve non pareggia anche fino a domani



Incredibile... Quando mai danno 6 minuti? Non c'è stata alcuna perdita di tempo.


----------



## Goro (7 Luglio 2020)

Si godeeeee


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Luglio 2020)

muratore rotfl, chi è ? quello della plusvalenza ai dopati bergamaschi ?


----------



## admin (7 Luglio 2020)

Cristina vai a dormire


----------



## Tifo'o (7 Luglio 2020)

Aron ha scritto:


> Pioli si merita la riconferma, ma dalla società Milan non mi aspetto mai niente di sensato.



Ok si può dare un'altra chance a Pioli se l'alternativa è Ragnarok.. però io non mi fino di Pioli. Non dimentichiamoci che ha preso la squadra ad ottobre.. e fino al pre Lockdown è stato altalenante. Credo che se non fosse arrivato Ibra, non so che cosa avrebbe combinato. Ma questo è quello che c'è.. i top non vengono e se devo cambiarlo per Spalletti, allora mi tengo Pioli.


----------



## DavidGoffin (7 Luglio 2020)

Rido male


----------



## Zenos (7 Luglio 2020)

E quando la alza sta bandierina


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Luglio 2020)

Gas ha scritto:


> Incredibile... Quando mai danno 6 minuti? Non c'è stata alcuna perdita di tempo.



il cooling break o come si chiama.


----------



## Goro (7 Luglio 2020)

Ciao Bonucci
Ciao Higuain


----------



## DavidGoffin (7 Luglio 2020)

Sono in botta pure Costa si dribbla da solo, gli abbiamo fatto perdere convinzioni


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (7 Luglio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Cristina vai a dormire



Ibra l'ha guardato

Da quel momento tutto è stato deciso


----------



## Pit96 (7 Luglio 2020)

Partita pazza ahahahah


----------



## SoloMVB (7 Luglio 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ok si può dare un'altra chance a Pioli se l'alternativa è Ragnarok.. però io non mi fino di Pioli. Non dimentichiamoci che ha preso la squadra ad ottobre.. e fino al pre Lockdown è stato altalenante. Credo che se non fosse arrivato Ibra, non so che cosa avrebbe combinato. Ma questo è quello che c'è.. i top non vengono e se devo cambiarlo per Spalletti, allora mi tengo Pioli.



Siamo onesti,il calcio post lockdown è poco attendibile.


----------



## Raryof (7 Luglio 2020)

Fantastico, finalmente.
Dopo uno 0-2 questa è una tranvata mica male.


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Luglio 2020)

quanto godo ? madonna quanto mi mancava un'asfaltata a questi qua. 

godetevi il vostro scudettino ma ricordatevi questi 4 fischioni.


----------



## Blu71 (7 Luglio 2020)

Incredibile


----------



## EmmePi (7 Luglio 2020)

MAMMA MIA CHE PARTITONAAAA.

Se non avessimo avuto il gran maestro del calcio ad inizi stagione......................................


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Luglio 2020)

Maledetto Giampollo, si poteva anche pensare alla Champions...


----------



## Le Grand Milan (7 Luglio 2020)

Il Bast...Ddo di Giuda ha fermato l'ultima azione. Ha avuto paura del 5 a 2!!!! Grandi ragazzi GRosse pa..lle


----------



## Konrad (7 Luglio 2020)

*MILAN - JUVENTUS 4-2*


----------



## sipno (7 Luglio 2020)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Siamo onesti,il calcio post lockdown è poco attendibile.



Esatto...
Godiamoci i risultati... 

Ma non si passa da sterili in attacco a super attacco.

È tutto falsato dal covid e dalle preparazioni.

Noi corriamo più di tutti per fortuna ed oggi è ciò che fa la differenza.


----------



## Ringhio8 (7 Luglio 2020)

Da quanti anni non godevo così per una partita coi gobbi... Bellissima reazione, questa in quanto a umiliazione batte anche lo 0-2 3-2 con nel derby del 2003-04


----------



## Pamparulez2 (7 Luglio 2020)

Godo


----------



## Walker (7 Luglio 2020)

Avevo spento dopo lo 0-2.
Poco dopo controllando sullo smartphone ho visto l'1-2 ed ho riacceso.
Ribaltoni del genere valgono una stagione.


----------



## sipno (7 Luglio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Maledetto Giampollo, si poteva anche pensare alla Champions...



Dai ragazzi... per sperare alla champions serviva una intera stagione falsata dal covid.

Non illudetevi.


----------



## mabadi (7 Luglio 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Esatto...
> Godiamoci i risultati...
> 
> Ma non si passa da sterili in attacco a super attacco.
> ...



Anche dal fatto che i nostri pulcini sentono meno la pressione senza pubblico.


----------



## Raryof (7 Luglio 2020)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> E voglio far notare un altra cosa, che è stato il primo arbitraggio corretto e imparziale negli ultimi 10 anni e
> Abbiamo vinto. Sarà un caso?



L'anno scorso il mani di Sandro non lo diedero, questa partita è la partita del riscatto per quella ladrata che ha cambiato le regole del calcio.


----------



## Route66 (7 Luglio 2020)

Sono quasi commosso!!!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (7 Luglio 2020)

Godicchio.


----------



## sipno (7 Luglio 2020)

Il gol di kessie dice tutto sul come stanno gli altri


----------



## Lucocco 2 (7 Luglio 2020)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Complimenti per la prestazione pessima di tutti,come ampiamente prevìsto gia' da sabato scorso da me e qualche altro utente che sa vedere lungo.


Lunghissimo


----------



## Baba (7 Luglio 2020)

4 pere e tutti a casa!! GRANDE MILAN!!


----------



## Swaitak (7 Luglio 2020)

Milaan Milaan solo con teeee


----------



## sipno (7 Luglio 2020)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Anche dal fatto che i nostri pulcini sentono meno la pressione senza pubblico.



Mah...


----------



## Raryof (7 Luglio 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Da quanti anni non godevo così per una partita coi gobbi... Bellissima reazione, questa in quanto a umiliazione batte anche lo 0-2 3-2 con nel derby del 2003-04



Eh sì, è una tranvata, poi dallo 0-2 è roba da "derby pazzo" quando il Milan era altra roba.
Credo che non gli faccia proprio piacerissimo...


----------



## Lambro (7 Luglio 2020)

Ce la meritavamo tutti una serata così.
Dopo tanti anni di sofferenze e di ingiustizie contro questi qua, finalmente, finalmente, finalmente.
Ci meritiamo tutto, abbiamo creato non abbiamo mai mollato, le partite post covid sono una roulette russa, puo' realmente succedere di tutto anche quando le partite sembrano incanalate in un certo modo.
Kessie migliore dei nostri, un'altra partita monstre, 8.5.
Ma tutti quelli che subentrano finalmente danno sempre un qualcosa in più, Jack Calha e Leao soprattutto.
Rebic solita grande sentenza, ma tutti molto molto bene.
Partita epica a mio modo di vedere.


----------



## MissRossonera (7 Luglio 2020)

Non ho potuto vedere la partita, com'è avvenuto questo miracolo?


----------



## markjordan (7 Luglio 2020)

sullo 0-1 ho spento , metto dazn online 0-2 spengo porca *****
cecko online su eurosport 4-2

poi mi godo il secondo tempo su milan channel e godo

ps davanti siamo fortissimi


----------



## Pit96 (7 Luglio 2020)

Sembrava un'amichevole da come è finita. Ste partite varranno come il due di picche, ma che bello!


----------



## Cataldinho (7 Luglio 2020)

Mamma che apnea


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Luglio 2020)

Godo troppo, ma forse se facessimo 4 pere all'Atalanta godrei ancora di più


----------



## Molenko (7 Luglio 2020)

Una goduria senza fine. Mi rimane solo il rammarico della sconfitta laziale, altrimenti sarebbe stata una notte fantastica.


----------



## SoloMVB (7 Luglio 2020)

Lucocco 2 ha scritto:


> Lunghissimo



La prestazione fino allo 0-2 era allucinante,fai poco lo spiritoso,poiché dopo ho scritto dell'incredibile cambio di marcia,ma ripeto quanto scritto su,quello dopo il lockdown non è calcio attendibile,quindi rimanete coi piedi per terra.


----------



## BossKilla7 (7 Luglio 2020)

Che goduria


----------



## Goro (7 Luglio 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Ce la meritavamo tutti una serata così.
> Dopo tanti anni di sofferenze e di ingiustizie contro questi qua, finalmente, finalmente, finalmente.
> Ci meritiamo tutto, abbiamo creato non abbiamo mai mollato, le partite post covid sono una roulette russa, puo' realmente succedere di tutto anche quando le partite sembrano incanalate in un certo modo.
> Kessie migliore dei nostri, un'altra partita monstre, 8.5.
> ...



Finalmente una gioia, ci voleva


----------



## 7vinte (7 Luglio 2020)

Godooooooo


----------



## Ringhio8 (7 Luglio 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Eh sì, è una tranvata, poi dallo 0-2 è roba da "derby pazzo" quando il Milan era altra roba.
> Credo che non gli faccia proprio piacerissimo...



Del tutto inaspettata dopo il gol di Ronaldo, reazione da palle cubiche davvero. Poi vabbè, con loro ha sempre un sapore molto speciale.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (7 Luglio 2020)

qualcuno fermi il tedesco al Brennero!


----------



## AntaniPioco (7 Luglio 2020)

Goduria spaziale


----------



## Roten1896 (7 Luglio 2020)

Rebic 
4-2
è finita

Nel frattempo la Gazzetta annuncia che domani mattina esce il dvd di Inter-Brescia 6-0


----------



## sipno (7 Luglio 2020)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> La prestazione fino allo 0-2 era allucinante,fai poco lo spiritoso,poiché dopo ho scritto dell'incredibile cambio di marcia,ma ripeto quanto scritto su,quello dopo il lockdown non è calcio attendibile,quindi rimanete coi piedi per terra.



Hai solo che ragione.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (7 Luglio 2020)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Esatto....2 anni per capire che senza esterni, con 4 trequartisti e nessun esterno, con kessie, dovevamo giocare col 4231 e non col 433



Assolutamente vero.Non ho mai amato questo modulo. E un modulo per squadre come l' Ajax o il Barca. Storicamente npoi giochiamo col 442 4321 ( l'ultimo grande Milan di Ancelotti 2007)


----------



## Pamparulez2 (7 Luglio 2020)

14 falli 4 giallo noi.
16 falli 1 giallo loro.
Guida il suo l ha fatto


----------



## admin (7 Luglio 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> qualcuno fermi il tedesco al Brennero!



Ma speriamo...

O se proprio deve venire, si limitasse a fare l dirigente.


----------



## hiei87 (7 Luglio 2020)

Ragazzi, c'è una spiegazione: quando dicevano che la quarantena avrebbe reso le persone migliori, si riferivano ai giocatori del Milan


----------



## Lucocco 2 (7 Luglio 2020)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> La prestazione fino allo 0-2 era allucinante,fai poco lo spiritoso,poiché dopo ho scritto dell'incredibile cambio di marcia,ma ripeto quanto scritto su,quello dopo il lockdown non è calcio attendibile,quindi rimanete coi piedi per terra.


 Ti sei atteggiato a sapientone, ed hai sbagliato completamente. È attendibile se si perde, non attendibile se si vince. Forza Milan


----------



## DavidGoffin (7 Luglio 2020)

Stiamo troppo bene coi plsyoff vinceremmo lo scudetto 

Non sarà che sbagliamo ogni anno preparazione visto che stiamo bene in estate


----------



## Raryof (7 Luglio 2020)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Rebic
> 4-2
> è finita
> 
> Nel frattempo la Gazzetta annuncia che domani mattina esce il dvd di Inter-Brescia 6-0



Nel luco Bonucci e Iguain.


----------



## Walker (7 Luglio 2020)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> La prestazione fino allo 0-2 era allucinante,fai poco lo spiritoso,poiché dopo ho scritto dell'incredibile cambio di marcia,ma ripeto quanto scritto su,quello dopo il lockdown non è calcio attendibile,quindi rimanete coi piedi per terra.


A dire il vero meritavamo alla grande anche la semifinale di Coppa Italia prima del lockdown, poi evidentemente ci siamo presentati meglio di tanti altri alla ripresa, anche questo è un merito


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Luglio 2020)

vedere le loro facce a fine partita non ha prezzo. 

madonna se godo. 
dite quello che volete, ma sto tabellino rimarrà negli annali, esattamente come i loro scudi. 

non è che siccome c'è il covid vale meno. 

rebic, 4-2 è finita.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (7 Luglio 2020)

Ragazzi Paquetà a parte, oggi grandissima prestazione di tutti. Partitone di Kessiè (qualità e quantità) e questo Leao non sembrava Niang. Il turco è entrato alla grande dopo qualche minuto di rodaggio. Bennacer anche molto bene. I due centrali partita perfetta, peccato per l'errore sul secondo gol ma ci sta. e soprattuo, che paratone ha fatto Zizo?


----------



## AntaniPioco (7 Luglio 2020)

Unica nota negativa stasera la difesa, in particolare romagnoli che pestava spesso i piedi a kjaer. Il secondo gol preso una roba fantozziana. In un'altra occasione kjaer contiene alla grande uno della Juve e romagnoli gli spara in faccia un missile


----------



## sipno (7 Luglio 2020)

La faccia di Chiellini vale mille vittorie


----------



## DavidGoffin (7 Luglio 2020)

Mi fa piacere vincere anche grazie a Bonucci


----------



## sipno (7 Luglio 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Unica nota negativa stasera la difesa, in particolare romagnoli che pestava spesso i piedi a kjaer. Il secondo gol preso una donna fantozziana. In un'altra occasione kjaer contiene alla grande uno della Juve e romagnoli gli spara in faccia un missile



Peccato che è stato Kjaer a pestare i piedi a Romagnoli.

Ma Alessio che vi ha fatto?


----------



## Walker (7 Luglio 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> La faccia di Chiellini vale mille vittorie


Giusto, l'ho vista.
Un c.oglione del genere se la merita tutta


----------



## SoloMVB (8 Luglio 2020)

Walker ha scritto:


> A dire il vero meritavamo alla grande anche la semifinale di Coppa Italia prima del lockdown, poi evidentemente ci siamo presentati meglio di tanti altri alla ripresa, anche questo è un merito



Il Milan pre covid mai avrebbe fatto 9 punti in 10 giorni battendo Roma,Lazio,juve. O qualcuno ha la faccia tosta di sostenere il contrario?Meriti ne abbiamo,ma dobbiamo essere realisti,almeno 15 squadre si stanno trascinando in campo.


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Luglio 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Peccato che è stato Kjaer a pestare i piedi a Romagnoli.
> 
> Ma Alessio che vi ha fatto?



Errore di entrambi. Romagnoli tra l'altro un po' spiazzato anche sul primo gol, ma lì è anche una giocata assurda di rabiot


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Luglio 2020)

Godo tantissimo per stasera, ma sono sempre più convinto che avremmo dovuto tassativamente vincere a Ferrara e perdere a Roma con la Lazzie, secondo me la Lazzie non avrebbe perso col Lecce senza quella mazzata e noi avremmo “solo” un punto in meno (e ora secondo me la Lazzie sarebbe a -1 dai gobbi).


----------



## mil77 (8 Luglio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma come c... fanno a cacciare Pioli?
> 
> Hanno santificato Gattuso che prendeva schiaffi a destra e manca...



Ormai Rangnick arriva. Facciamogli fare il dt e non facciamo ******* a mandare via Pioli che oltre a essere un signore adesso é da un po che sta facendo giocare bene il Milan


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (8 Luglio 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Unica nota negativa stasera la difesa, in particolare romagnoli che pestava spesso i piedi a kjaer. Il secondo gol preso una donna fantozziana. In un'altra occasione kjaer contiene alla grande uno della Juve e romagnoli gli spara in faccia un missile



scusami ma sul gol della Juve l'errore è di Kjaer che deve andare in profndità. Nulla toglie alla grande partita del danese di oggi comunque


----------



## sipno (8 Luglio 2020)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Il Milan pre covid mai avrebbe fatto 9 punti in 10 giorni battendo Roma,Lazio,juve. O qualcuno ha la faccia tosta di sostenere il contrario?Meriti ne abbiamo,ma dobbiamo essere realisti,almeno 15 squadre si stanno trascinando in campo.



È così ma ora lasciali parlare...
Per fortuna la gente seria andrà per la propria strada senza badare a sti risultati.

Fossimo questi avremmo la squadra pronta per vincere lo scudo.

Io ho paura invece in un calo di condizione e miglioramento degli altri


----------



## SoloMVB (8 Luglio 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> È così ma ora lasciali parlare...
> Per fortuna la gente seria andrà per la propria strada senza badare a sti risultati.
> 
> Fossimo questi avremmo la squadra pronta per vincere lo scudo.
> ...



Amen fratello.


----------



## mil77 (8 Luglio 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Peccato che è stato Kjaer a pestare i piedi a Romagnoli.
> 
> Ma Alessio che vi ha fatto?



Beh tra tutti e due...romagnoli clamorosamente fuori tempo continuava ad arretrare...l'altro x rimediare all'errore sbaglia in tempo anche lui...


----------



## Gas (8 Luglio 2020)

Donnarumma 6, non impeccabile
Conti 5, a me non piace proprio mai
Kjaer 6.5, so che mi salterete tutti alla gola per questo giudizio ma tutto quel che ha fatto prima e dopo il goal di ronaldo è stato impeccabile
Romagnoli 6, e anche qui dissentirere in molti
Hernadnez 7.5, lui è panico puro per gli avversari, quando prende palla, anche se è nella nostra metacampo ci si può aspettare sempre un coast to coast
Kessie 8, partitona, bene in tutte le fasi
Bennacer 6.5, io lo vedo sempre anonimo... boooh
Saele 6.5, si ritaglierà il suo bello spazio
Paquetà 6, ci mette grinta e fisicità ma perde troppi palloni
Rebic 8, una sentenza
Ibra 6.5, anche da fermo riesce a incidere

Calabria 6, oggi è riuscito a non far danni
Bonaventura 6.5, entra molto bene e gioca intelligente, ero tentato pure per il 7
Calha 7, si conferma in ottima forma, ha gamba e ora sembra anche convinto di sè
Krunic SV, ammetto la mia colpa... sarò stato accecato dal risultato ma non l'ho neanche visto!
Leao 7.5, Lo dico, oggi mi è piaciuto, avrei voluto togliergli mezzo voto perchè non ce la fa a non fare il buffone anche nei retropassaggi ma stasera mi sento buono


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Luglio 2020)

a sky sono a lutto.
maledetti bas-tar-di ahahaha


----------



## gabuz (8 Luglio 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Esatto... non segue Ronaldo e va sul compagno.
> 
> Qui si guardano le partite con la benda sugli occhi



Il primo errore è di Romagnoli che perde completamente il contatto con Cristina e legge malissimo la traiettoria della palla lasciandosi scavalcare.

Kjaer interviene per rimediare ma legge altrettando male la situazione e finisce per disturbare Romagnoli (che però era già stato scavalcato dal pallone) lasciando Ronaldo indisturbato a calciare.

E' un bel concorso di colpa. Un bel 4 ad entrambi in quella situazione.


----------



## Walker (8 Luglio 2020)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Il Milan pre covid mai avrebbe fatto 9 punti in 10 giorni battendo Roma,Lazio,juve. O qualcuno ha la faccia tosta di sostenere il contrario?Meriti ne abbiamo,ma dobbiamo essere realisti,almeno 15 squadre si stanno trascinando in campo.


Molte volte ci siamo trascinati noi in campo mentre gli altri maramaldeggiavano.
Ma la ruota gira, e stavolta a nostro favore.
Certo è molto probabile che prima del lockdown non avremmo ottenuto tutta sta roba, ma adesso godiamocela, o vogliamo sempre martellarci le gonadi anche quando non è il caso?


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Luglio 2020)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La Juventus è, purtroppo, due categorie sopra.



si, quando le ruba. 

ma per favore...


----------



## sipno (8 Luglio 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Beh tra tutti e due...romagnoli clamorosamente fuori tempo continuava ad arretrare...l'altro x rimediare all'errore sbaglia in tempo anche lui...



Vabbè va... malafede pura.

Kjaer ha sbagliato punto e stop.


----------



## mil77 (8 Luglio 2020)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Vediamo se Rangnarok è intelligente a non toccare troppo il prossimo anno. Questo 4231 sembra il modulo giusto per esaltare i giocatori a diposizione.



Ecco questo potrebbe essere un serio rischio...speriamo non lo faccia


----------



## Zosimo2410 (8 Luglio 2020)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> La prestazione fino allo 0-2 era allucinante,fai poco lo spiritoso,poiché dopo ho scritto dell'incredibile cambio di marcia,ma ripeto quanto scritto su,quello dopo il lockdown non è calcio attendibile,quindi rimanete coi piedi per terra.



Se perdevamo 0-2 o 0-3 era attendibile?

Non é che bisogna sempre avere ragione, é calcio, anche se avevi predetto la disfatta ed é arrivata la vittoria e goditela che anche se hai sbagliato e


----------



## mil77 (8 Luglio 2020)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> E voglio far notare un altra cosa, che è stato il primo arbitraggio corretto e imparziale negli ultimi 10 anni e
> Abbiamo vinto. Sarà un caso?



Beh corretto e imparziale...mancano almeno 3 ammonizioni alla juve...clamorosa quella mancata a rugani che ha placato rebic sul terzo gol del milan...quella a conti poi ridicola


----------



## Molenko (8 Luglio 2020)

Per carità, la condizione fa la differenza, ma è incredibile cosa siamo diventati nel giro di qualche mese. Prima non segnavamo neanche se ci spedivano in porta col pallone appiccicato ai piedi, ora attacchiamo in verticale in maniera dirompente. Grandi ragazzi.


----------



## Lucocco 2 (8 Luglio 2020)

Il Milan è diventato squadra. Se continua con queste prestazioni, Pioli merita la conferma. Finalmente si inizia a vedere un lavoro fatto per bene. Si sta guadagnando la conferma, specialmente considerando che non è facile allenare sapendo di avere poche possibilità di restare


----------



## RojoNero (8 Luglio 2020)

LEOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO.... LEOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO......
ci sentiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii? SUKAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Pit96 (8 Luglio 2020)

Sì, il covid ha cambiato tutto, ma godetevela sta cavolo di vittoria con la juve. Non la battevamo da anni.

Invece a litigare state

Esultate una volta tanto, anche solo per un giorno. Poi ci sarà tempo per fare i seri


----------



## mil77 (8 Luglio 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Vabbè va... malafede pura.
> 
> Kjaer ha sbagliato punto e stop.



Ma malafede di chi? Chi é che era 2 metri indietro rispetto agli altri e ha tenuto in gioco Ronaldo? A chi é poi scappato ronaldo? Kjaer x tentare di rimediare ha fatto anche peggio. Sia chiaro io non accuso romagnoli che non ho mai criticato. Dico solo che li ha sbagliato, può succedere x carità. Ma non si può dire che non ha colpe...


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Luglio 2020)

Goduria totale!


----------



## mil77 (8 Luglio 2020)

Molenko ha scritto:


> Per carità, la condizione fa la differenza, ma è incredibile cosa siamo diventati nel giro di qualche mese. Prima non segnavamo neanche se ci spedivano in porta col pallone appiccicato ai piedi, ora attacchiamo in verticale in maniera dirompente. Grandi ragazzi.



Comunque é un merito dell'allenatore anche quello di aver fatto la preparazione giusta. Poi ok la lazio non stava in piedi, ma la juve era in forma


----------



## Walker (8 Luglio 2020)

Molenko ha scritto:


> Per carità, la condizione fa la differenza, ma è incredibile cosa siamo diventati nel giro di qualche mese. Prima non segnavamo neanche se ci spedivano in porta col pallone appiccicato ai piedi, ora attacchiamo in verticale in maniera dirompente. Grandi ragazzi.


Eehh ma occhio che qua ci sono gli scienziati che certificano l'inaffidabilità di questi risultati, forse più che altro perchè hanno cannato la previsione, e magari perso la schedina...
Per me invece il Milan era in crescita anche prima della sosta forzata.
E adesso ne stiamo raccogliendo i frutti, complice anche difficoltà fisiche degli altri.
Ma il lockdown c'è stato per tutti, anche per il Milan, o sbaglio?


----------



## SoloMVB (8 Luglio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Se perdevamo 0-2 o 0-3 era attendibile?
> 
> Non é che bisogna sempre avere ragione, é calcio, anche se avevi predetto la disfatta ed é arrivata la vittoria e goditela che anche se hai sbagliato e



Sì,anche con lo 0-3 non sarebbe stato un calcio attendibile,lo ribadisco,nel post lockdown ogni risultato è possibile.Poi scusa,dovrebbe esaltarmi una vittoria che rimarrà fine a se stessa?Almeno gli avessimo fatto perdere il campionato.Invidio chi si esalta per così poco,veramente,sarà perché ormai in tanti siete rassegnati alla dimensione odierna,ma io che faccio parte della vecchia generazione non mi esalto per così poco.


----------



## corvorossonero (8 Luglio 2020)

È vero il covid ha cambiato moltissimo le cose, soprattutto perché si gioca ogni 3 giorni e non è facile per nessuno, ma quando si battono i ladri si deve solo godere. Chissenefrega del resto. Godo come un matto. Li abbiamo asfaltati sti carcerati di melma


----------



## Lambro (8 Luglio 2020)

Ma godiamocela tutti questa vittoria,non facciamo i soliti tifosi dalla puzza sotto al naso che non riescono mai realmente a gioire, 4 pere alla Juve, erano anni che perdavamo con loro, ma chissene frega del resto.
Senza contare che la juve veniva data come squadra in formissima tanto quanto noi,se siamo i migliori post covid è una colpa?
Credo che nessuno pensi che i problemi siano risolti, che siamo da scudetto o capaci di dominare assolutamente le partite, ma è indubbio che il Milan che ha riniziato la stagione sia una squadra per molti aspetti diversa e tatticamente messa molto bene in campo.


----------



## Trumpusconi (8 Luglio 2020)

Scrivo solo ora perchè ho passato il post partita nella baldoria e nelle gozzoviglie più spietate.
Godo come un riccio, un godimento ancestrale, di quelli che mancavano da praticamente un decennio.
Nemmeno con le ultime due supercoppe italiane ho goduto tanto.
Era dallo scudo del 2011. 
Manco il 3-0 all'inter di qualche anno fa.
Siamo su un altro livello di goduria proprio. 

4 pere ai Rubbens.
Chiedimi se sono felice.


----------



## Walker (8 Luglio 2020)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> Sì,anche con lo 0-3 non sarebbe stato un calcio attendibile,lo ribadisco,nel post lockdown ogni risultato è possibile.Poi scusa,dovrebbe esaltarmi una vittoria che rimarrà fine a se stessa?Almeno gli avessimo fatto perdere il campionato.Invidio chi si esalta per così poco,veramente,sarà perché ormai in tanti siete rassegnati alla dimensione odierna,ma io che faccio parte della vecchia generazione non mi esalto per così poco.


Anch'io sono della vecchia generazione, ed una vittoria del genere coi ladri, Covid o non Covid, fa solo bene al morale.
Mi è bastato vedere le loro facce al fischio finale, specie quella di Chiellini.
Non è questione di esaltarsi troppo, ma di essere contenti il giusto.
Poi se per te questa vittoria non vale nulla e non ti da nessuna emozione è solo un tuo punto di vista.


----------



## Freddiedevil (8 Luglio 2020)

Ce ne saranno state impennate di visite su prnhub in questi minuti?

Godo. Come un pazzo. Se solo la Lazio avesse vinto oggi...


----------



## DavidGoffin (8 Luglio 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Beh corretto e imparziale...mancano almeno 3 ammonizioni alla juve...clamorosa quella mancata a rugani che ha placato rebic sul terzo gol del milan...quella a conti poi ridicola


Adesso non possiamo pretendere troppo.
Domani mi alzo la prima cosa che farò e vedere se tra i necrologi c'è Guida


----------



## Victorss (8 Luglio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Non é che senza pubblico questi sentono meno la pressione e giocano Piú liberi?



Io sono assolutamente convinto di questa cosa. Hakan sembra un fenomeno, con san siro pieno pare uno schizofrenico paranoie. Idem kessie.


----------



## Walker (8 Luglio 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Ma godiamocela tutti questa vittoria,non facciamo i soliti tifosi dalla puzza sotto al naso che non riescono mai realmente a gioire, 4 pere alla Juve, erano anni che perdavamo con loro, ma chissene frega del resto.
> Senza contare che la juve veniva data come squadra in formissima tanto quanto noi,se siamo i migliori post covid è una colpa?
> Credo che nessuno pensi che i problemi siano risolti, che siamo da scudetto o capaci di dominare assolutamente le partite, ma è indubbio che il Milan che ha riniziato la stagione sia una squadra per molti aspetti diversa e tatticamente messa molto bene in campo.


Quoto ogni parola


----------



## Manue (8 Luglio 2020)

Boh, 
la serata che battiamo la Juve 4-2, da 0-2,
Si spendono i commenti per fare a gara per chi ha ragione. 

Ma godetevi la serata e sticazzi.


----------



## Davidoff (8 Luglio 2020)

Il rigore è davvero farlocco, uno di quelli che di solito danno ai ladri. Bella vittoria ma non illudiamoci, la distanza con loro resta siderale. Godrò veramente solo quando andremo a scucirgli lo scudetto dal petto, una vittoria estemporanea in una stagione condizionata dal covid e in cui se va bene andremo in EL vale poco.


----------



## mil77 (8 Luglio 2020)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Io sono assolutamente convinto di questa cosa. Hakan sembra un fenomeno, con san siro pieno pare uno schizofrenico paranoie. Idem kessie.



Ma questo é sicuro Hakan ha piedi, visione di gioco, lotta, corre e si sacrifica. Il suo problema é la testa e la continuità...quante partite l'ho visto partire bene, sbagliare un passaggio e poi sparire totalmente dalla partita....


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Luglio 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Dai ragazzi... per sperare alla champions serviva una intera stagione falsata dal covid.
> 
> Non illudetevi.



Ma se nel pre-stagione tu dicevi che eravamo superiori all’Inda...


----------



## Le Grand Milan (8 Luglio 2020)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> 14 falli 4 giallo noi.
> 16 falli 1 giallo loro.
> Guida il suo l ha fatto



Bella la tua disamina caro Pampa. E un arbitraggio scientifico. Giudanon si smentisce mai con i rossoneri. 
Bennacer si becca un giallo per un "pisoton" e per lo stesso fallo fatto da quel macellaio brasiliano, niente giallo. Assurdo!!


----------



## DavidGoffin (8 Luglio 2020)

Chissà Giampaolo come se la sta passando, ma che fine ha fatto?

Arbitraggio corretto e guardacaso...


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (8 Luglio 2020)

kessiè sembrava kroos stasera.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Luglio 2020)

Mi sto riguardando alcuni highlights del Milan di Giampazzo.

Il peggior Milan mai visto, peggiore anche di quello di Inzaghi e di quello della retrocessione. Pazzesco. È pazzesca la differenza con questo Milan.


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Luglio 2020)

Il post Covid ovviamente ha il suo peso però sti cavoli. Io godo. Quattro pere a sti sbiaditi.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Luglio 2020)

N


----------



## DavidGoffin (8 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Mi sto riguardando alcuni highlights del Milan di Giampazzo.
> 
> Il peggior Milan mai visto, peggiore anche di quello di Inzaghi e di quello della retrocessione. Pazzesco. È pazzesca la differenza con questo Milan.


Che poi Pippo ha dimostrato pure di saperci fare


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Luglio 2020)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Che poi Pippo ha dimostrato pure di saperci fare



Beh piano, anche a Bologna ha fatto ridere, a Benevento poi aveva un’ottima rosa. Voglio rivederlo in Serie A per giudicare.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Luglio 2020)

.


----------



## corvorossonero (8 Luglio 2020)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Il rigore è davvero farlocco, uno di quelli che di solito danno ai ladri. Bella vittoria ma non illudiamoci, la distanza con loro resta siderale. Godrò veramente solo quando andremo a scucirgli lo scudetto dal petto, una vittoria estemporanea in una stagione condizionata dal covid e in cui se va bene andremo in EL vale poco.



Ahahhah dai ma non scherzare, Bonucci allarga il gomito furbescamente. È netto


----------



## Clarenzio (8 Luglio 2020)

Domani colazione al bar con la maglia del Milan, poi torno sù e mi cambio 

Grazie ragazzi!


----------



## Clarenzio (8 Luglio 2020)

Gas ha scritto:


> Donnarumma 6, non impeccabile
> Conti 5, a me non piace proprio mai
> Kjaer 6.5, so che mi salterete tutti alla gola per questo giudizio ma tutto quel che ha fatto prima e dopo il goal di ronaldo è stato impeccabile
> Romagnoli 6, e anche qui dissentirere in molti
> ...



2 voti criticabilissimi Gas:

Donnarumma oggi ha fatto una parata strepitosa, il 6 è strettissimo.
I 2 gol che abbiamo preso sono colpa di Romagnoli, partita da 4. Kjaer decisamente meglio.


----------



## Mika (8 Luglio 2020)

Scrivo oggi che ancora faccio fatico a crederci. 0-2 4-2 contro i gobbi. Ancora non riesco a crederci.


----------



## Goro (8 Luglio 2020)

Si gode. E' "solo" una vittoria ma è ciò di cui abbiamo bisogno, inutile frustrarci alzando troppo l'alticella. Vincere con rigore a favore e saluti ai CR7, Bonucci, Higuain, SkyJuve e tutti quegli arroganti è impagabile. E per una volta stica di tutte le valutazioni giuste o sbagliate sui nostri giocatori, è veramente difficile indovinarci qualcosa.


----------



## LukeLike (8 Luglio 2020)

Scusate ragazzi, ma il lockdown c'è stato solo per le altre squadre o anche per il Milan? Chiedo per un amico che mi ha detto "ma come mai ogni volta che stiamo vincendo è merito del Covid e quando stiamo perdendo è colpa nostra?"


----------



## Walker (8 Luglio 2020)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Scusate ragazzi, ma il lockdown c'è stato solo per le altre squadre o anche per il Milan? Chiedo per un amico che mi ha detto "ma come mai ogni volta che stiamo vincendo è merito del Covid e quando stiamo perdendo è colpa nostra?"


Appunto, è quello che dicevo ieri sera quando qualcuno sosteneva certe cose...
Invece il Milan stava crescendo anche prima della sosta, basta vedere la semifinale di Coppa che gli uomini in giallo sponsorizzati da Exor hanno falsato.
Poi evidentemente ci siamo presentati meglio alla riapertura, è un delitto?


----------



## Ringhio8 (8 Luglio 2020)

Noto che non ci si smentisce mai, perdavamo 0-2, abbiamo vinto 4-2 coi gobbi, eppure ancora si sputa melma su questo, su quello, "Ho ragione io", gente che ancora tira in ballo Gattuso pur di insultarlo. Siamo proprio senza speranza, sopratutto qualcuno, se non riusciamo a goderci UNA vittoria del genere per UNA serata, contro l'odiata Rube non valiamo proprio un razzocome tifosi. Imho


----------



## LukeLike (8 Luglio 2020)

Walker ha scritto:


> Appunto, è quello che dicevo ieri sera quando qualcuno sosteneva certe cose...
> Invece il Milan stava crescendo anche prima della sosta, basta vedere la semifinale di Coppa che gli uomini in giallo sponsorizzati da Exor hanno falsato.
> Poi evidentemente ci siamo presentati meglio alla riapertura, è un delitto?



No, non è un delitto. E' un merito, un merito nostro, del mister, dei ragazzi, non del Covid, non delle scie chimiche, non degli ufo. Forse siamo più in palla, forse abbiamo fatto una preparazione migliore rispetto ad altre squadre, ma chi l'ha fatta la preparazione? Lo staff tecnico dell'A.C. Milan 1899. Ma è incredibile cosa siamo diventati, non riusciamo a goderci neppure un successo contro la Rube, partita che da sempre prescinde da classifiche, titoli, trofei e menate varie. Invece no, dobbiamo martellarci le gonadi solo perché non era uno scontro diretto, solo perché siamo in lotta per l'Europa League. Ma chissene frega? Ieri avrei goduto uguale pure se fosse stato il trofeo Birra Moretti. E non perché mi sia abituato al ridimensionamento, ma perché quando si batte Juve o Inter io godo!


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Luglio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma come c... fanno a cacciare Pioli?
> 
> Hanno santificato Gattuso che prendeva schiaffi a destra e manca...



ecco questa è una bella domanda.


----------



## Molenko (8 Luglio 2020)

Il giorno dopo è ancora più bello.


----------



## Miro (8 Luglio 2020)

Ovviamente contentissimo per la vittoria, per come è arrivata e per il fatto che Cazzidis sullo 0-2 stava stappando la bottiglia d'annata ed invece ha passato la notte con 4 rospi ficcati in gola. 
Ma, come scrissi nel post-Roma, la partita (e il campionato) per me è falsata dallo stop forzato. Come nel secondo tempo la Roma sbagliò tocchi e giocate elementari, anche ieri mi viene da dire che in un campionato normale dopo lo 0-2 sarebbe calato il sipario e non l'avremmo neanche pareggiata. L'emblema a mio modo di vedere è il 2-2 di Kessie: 3 giocatori della Juventus potevano bloccarlo senza grossi problemi ed invece lui si infila con una facilità disarmante ma con una velocità da moviola umana; qui hanno concorso 2 cose, la prima un calo di attenzione dei gobbi che probabilmente pensavano che la partita fosse in ghiaccio, e per secondo una tenuta fisica ancora deficitaria.
Perciò, ENORMI meriti vanno dati a Pioli ed ai ragazzi per come hanno gestito gli allenamenti durante il blocco, facenso sì che ora siamo indubbiamente la squadra più in forma assieme all'Atalanta. Prendiamo il buono che viene e voliamo basso perchè per me queste partite sono eccezioni.


----------



## smallball (8 Luglio 2020)

Una serata storica,poco altro da aggiungere


----------



## Walker (8 Luglio 2020)

Miro ha scritto:


> Ovviamente contentissimo per la vittoria, per come è arrivata e per il fatto che Cazzidis sullo 0-2 stava stappando la bottiglia d'annata ed invece ha passato la notte con 4 rospi ficcati in gola.
> Ma, come scrissi nel post-Roma, la partita (e il campionato) per me è falsata dallo stop forzato. Come nel secondo tempo la Roma sbagliò tocchi e giocate elementari, anche ieri mi viene da dire che in un campionato normale dopo lo 0-2 sarebbe calato il sipario e non l'avremmo neanche pareggiata. L'emblema a mio modo di vedere è il 2-2 di Kessie: 3 giocatori della Juventus potevano bloccarlo senza grossi problemi ed invece lui si infila con una facilità disarmante ma con una velocità da moviola umana; qui hanno concorso 2 cose, la prima un calo di attenzione dei gobbi che probabilmente pensavano che la partita fosse in ghiaccio, e per secondo una tenuta fisica ancora deficitaria.
> Perciò, ENORMI meriti vanno dati a Pioli ed ai ragazzi per come hanno gestito gli allenamenti durante il blocco, facenso sì che ora siamo indubbiamente la squadra più in forma assieme all'Atalanta. Prendiamo il buono che viene e voliamo basso perchè per me queste partite sono eccezioni.


Sì ok, queste partite sono eccezioni, tanto quanto il primo gol gobbo di una pippa che sembrava Weah...


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Luglio 2020)

vorrei una discussione dove poter godere e prendere per il culo i ladri, che dicono che il rigore è il più ridicolo da tanti anni a questa parte.

ciaooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## robs91 (8 Luglio 2020)

Premessa:una goduria che non provavo da tanti anni,battere in questo modo la juve,calcio post-covid o meno,è sempre piacevole.

Detto questo,a freddo,e siccome non ho i prosciutti sugli occhi,queste vittorie roboanti preoccupano un po' per un semplice motivo:non tanto per Pioli, che non era uno scappato di casa prima, e non è diventato un grande allenatore ora(rimane comunque quello di Atalanta Milan 5-0, e della rimonta subita nel derby),ma più che altro per quanto riguarda la* rivalutazione dei nostri giocatori* che nonostante anni di mediocrità,ora, per qualche partita buona(in un calcio con ritmi più bassi,va sottolineato),sembrano diventati fenomeni.Mi riferisco soprattutto ai vari Chalanoglu,ritenuto ora fondamentale,a Kessie, che improvvisamente è diventato un grandissimo centrocampista, imprescindibile per il Milan del futuro,a Conti rigenerato, e potrei andare avanti.
In definitiva,spero che in società non si facciano abbagliare da questo finale di campionato particolare,ma che,anzi,lo sfruttino per monetizzare meglio con eventuali cessioni.Altrimenti c'è il rischio di pentirsene amaramente, e di sprecare l'ennesima stagione,Rangnick o non Rangnick.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Luglio 2020)

Ma plusvalenza prossima rugani, alias mister 50 mln ,la palla l'ha vista???


----------



## sipno (8 Luglio 2020)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Premessa:una goduria che non provavo da tanti anni,battere in questo modo la juve,calcio post-covid o meno,è sempre piacevole.
> 
> Detto questo,a freddo,e siccome non ho i prosciutti sugli occhi,queste vittorie roboanti preoccupano un po' per un semplice motivo:non tanto per Pioli, che non era uno scappato di casa prima, e non è diventato un grande allenatore ora(rimane comunque quello di Atalanta Milan 5-0, e della rimonta subita nel derby),ma più che altro per quanto riguarda la* rivalutazione dei nostri giocatori* che nonostante anni di mediocrità,ora, per qualche partita buona(in un calcio con ritmi più bassi,va sottolineato),sembrano diventati fenomeni.Mi riferisco soprattutto ai vari Chalanoglu,ritenuto ora fondamentale,a Kessie, che improvvisamente è diventato un grandissimo centrocampista, imprescindibile per il Milan del futuro,a Conti rigenerato, e potrei andare avanti.
> In definitiva,spero che in società non si facciano abbagliare da questo finale di stagione particolare,ma che,anzi,lo sfruttino per monetizzare meglio con eventuali cessioni.Altrimenti c'è il rischio di pentirsene amaramente, e di sprecare l'ennesima stagione,Rangnick o non Rangnick.



Infatti... Io dico che bisogna prendere per buoni solo i risultati e i possibili guadagni sui giocatori, che in queste partite staranno facendo più gola a qualcuno, rispetto al pre covid.

Ma bisogna rimanere fedeli ai giudizi pre covid per quanto ci riguarda.


Pioli non va confermato e la squadra va rinforzata per bene.


Vediamo che offerte arrivano ora e cerchiamo di incassare quanto il più possibile perchè al ritorno della normalità riavremo anche i nostri reali valori.


----------



## mark (8 Luglio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> vorrei una discussione dove poter godere e prendere per il culo i ladri, che dicono che il rigore è il più ridicolo da tanti anni a questa parte.
> 
> ciaooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Ahahahah loro che si lamentano per rigori, fa già ridere così


----------



## SoloMVB (8 Luglio 2020)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Premessa:una goduria che non provavo da tanti anni,battere in questo modo la juve,calcio post-covid o meno,è sempre piacevole.
> 
> Detto questo,a freddo,e siccome non ho i prosciutti sugli occhi,queste vittorie roboanti preoccupano un po' per un semplice motivo:non tanto per Pioli, che non era uno scappato di casa prima, e non è diventato un grande allenatore ora(rimane comunque quello di Atalanta Milan 5-0, e della rimonta subita nel derby),ma più che altro per quanto riguarda la* rivalutazione dei nostri giocatori* che nonostante anni di mediocrità,ora, per qualche partita buona(in un calcio con ritmi più bassi,va sottolineato),sembrano diventati fenomeni.Mi riferisco soprattutto ai vari Chalanoglu,ritenuto ora fondamentale,a Kessie, che improvvisamente è diventato un grandissimo centrocampista, imprescindibile per il Milan del futuro,a Conti rigenerato, e potrei andare avanti.
> In definitiva,spero che in società non si facciano abbagliare da questo finale di campionato particolare,ma che,anzi,lo sfruttino per monetizzare meglio con eventuali cessioni.Altrimenti c'è il rischio di pentirsene amaramente, e di sprecare l'ennesima stagione,Rangnick o non Rangnick.



Perfetto.


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Luglio 2020)

Ma come si fa a dire che il rigore è regalato? Il pallone di rebic era indirizzato verso la porta, e il braccio di Bonucci non è esattamente attaccato al corpo come si dice.

Vi siete dimenticati i rigori di de Sciglio su dybala, o quello che ci è costato la Coppa Italia fischiato a Calabria, entrambi casualmente fischiati a partita finita?


----------



## overlord (8 Luglio 2020)

Sto ancora godendo.


----------



## egidiopersempre (8 Luglio 2020)

allora.... il rigore con le regole nuove ci sta. Gli juventini non ammettono che gli si dia una punizione contro... basta guardare i giocatori come reagiscono all'80% dei falli fischiati contro di loro.... figuriamoci un rigore.

Penso che l'arbitro abbia malamente valutato che eravamo morti lo stesso. 
Comunque sullo 0-2 ho pensato che era la prima volta da tempo che perdevamo contro la juve senza decisioni dubbie o ladrate varie (esclusa la palla di cuadrado sulla linea laterale in occasione del gol di rabiot ... che secondo me nonostante i telecronisti pro juve dicano il contrario era fuori... ma vabbè).

Mi godo e stragodo la vittoria, per come è venuta, per come ci sono rimasti loro, per come abbiamo reagito e giocato noi. Però continuo a pensare che sia un fine campionato farlocco, e che su queste partite non bisogna fare molto conto.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (8 Luglio 2020)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Premessa:una goduria che non provavo da tanti anni,battere in questo modo la juve,calcio post-covid o meno,è sempre piacevole.
> 
> Detto questo,a freddo,e siccome non ho i prosciutti sugli occhi,queste vittorie roboanti preoccupano un po' per un semplice motivo:non tanto per Pioli, che non era uno scappato di casa prima, e non è diventato un grande allenatore ora(rimane comunque quello di Atalanta Milan 5-0, e della rimonta subita nel derby),ma più che altro per quanto riguarda la* rivalutazione dei nostri giocatori* che nonostante anni di mediocrità,ora, per qualche partita buona(in un calcio con ritmi più bassi,va sottolineato),sembrano diventati fenomeni.Mi riferisco soprattutto ai vari Chalanoglu,ritenuto ora fondamentale,a Kessie, che improvvisamente è diventato un grandissimo centrocampista, imprescindibile per il Milan del futuro,a Conti rigenerato, e potrei andare avanti.
> In definitiva,spero che in società non si facciano abbagliare da questo finale di campionato particolare,ma che,anzi,lo sfruttino per monetizzare meglio con eventuali cessioni.Altrimenti c'è il rischio di pentirsene amaramente, e di sprecare l'ennesima stagione,Rangnick o non Rangnick.



ma hai ragione, non dobbiamo passare dalla depressione all' euforia per qualche partita. Ma diciamoci la verità. Il Milan non era quello da decimo posto di Giampaolo. Ora si trova nella sua posizione, ovvero ad oggi è una squadra da Europa League con però la consapevolezza di avere giovani in crescita che possono diventare importanti o che lo sono già, come Donnarumma / Theo / Bennacer e magari anche Leao, più altri 3-4 giocatori normali ma che ci stanno in una rosa come Rebic o Hakan o Kessiè. Dobbiamo avere ben in mente le lacune e magari cercare di fare un ottimo finale di stagione per "rivalutare" i cartellini di alcuni papabili da cedere per completare la rosa il prossimo anno. Mi riferisco allo stesso Conti o magari anche a Romagnoli e possibilmente Paquetà. A mio avviso però, con 3-4 innesti ben mirati possiamo cercare di giocarci il 4 posto il prossimo anno.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Luglio 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> ma hai ragione, non dobbiamo passare dalla depressione all' euforia per qualche partita. Ma diciamoci la verità. Il Milan non era quello da decimo posto di Giampaolo. Ora si trova nella sua posizione, ovvero ad oggi è una squadra da Europa League con però la consapevolezza di avere giovani in crescita che possono diventare importanti o che lo sono già, come Donnarumma / Theo / Bennacer e magari anche Leao, più altri 3-4 giocatori normali ma che ci stanno in una rosa come Rebic o Hakan o Kessiè. Dobbiamo avere ben in mente le lacune e magari cercare di fare un ottimo finale di stagione per "rivalutare" i cartellini di alcuni papabili da cedere per completare la rosa il prossimo anno. Mi riferisco allo stesso Conti o magari anche a Romagnoli e possibilmente Paquetà. A mio avviso però, con 3-4 innesti ben mirati possiamo cercare di giocarci il 4 posto il prossimo anno.



Siamo a 49 punti, l’anno scorso dopo 31 partite eravamo a 52, quarti a pari punti con Lazio e Atalanta, con noi in vantaggio per gli scontri diretti. Purtroppo quest’anno le prime quattro hanno fatto un’annata monster (che spero non si ripeta più) nella quale anche la quarta chiuderà tra i 75 e gli 80 punti, per non dire 80 punti. Altrimenti con una media quarto posto normale saremmo ancora in corsa nonostante i disastri iniziali di Giampazzo.

In ogni caso l’attacco andrà migliorato, altrimenti quando ricominceranno le cose normali rischieremo di vederlo nuovamente col binocolo, il quarto posto.


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Luglio 2020)

mark ha scritto:


> Ahahahah loro che si lamentano per rigori, fa già ridere così



ha detto: "vedrai dimani le moviole!!!" anche il juventino e robe così dicono che c'era. è oggettivo.


----------



## Ringhio8 (8 Luglio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> vorrei una discussione dove poter godere e prendere per il culo i ladri, che dicono che il rigore è il più ridicolo da tanti anni a questa parte.
> 
> ciaooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Vabbè, da qualche parte devono pur aggrapparsi per giustificare le 4 pere contro una squadra sulla carta palesemente inferiore, ciò non toglie che vederli così mi fa godere


----------



## Julian4674 (8 Luglio 2020)

mark ha scritto:


> Ahahahah loro che si lamentano per rigori, fa già ridere così



ho fatto un giro sul forum dei ladri, per quasi tutti la partita è stata falsata dall'arbitro ed è tutta la stagione che sono sfavoriti dalle decisioni arbitrali


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Luglio 2020)

Julian4674 ha scritto:


> ho fatto un giro sul forum dei ladri, per quasi tutti la partita è stata falsata dall'arbitro ed è tutta la stagione che sono sfavoriti dalle decisioni arbitrali



fa ridere, ma se ci pensiamo bene questa è gente che ha il diritto di voto.........


----------



## Ringhio8 (8 Luglio 2020)

Julian4674 ha scritto:


> ho fatto un giro sul forum dei ladri, per quasi tutti la partita è stata falsata dall'arbitro ed è tutta la stagione che sono sfavoriti dalle decisioni arbitrali



Hanno preso quelle 4 pere peggio di quanto credessi, godo


----------



## mark (8 Luglio 2020)

Julian4674 ha scritto:


> ho fatto un giro sul forum dei ladri, per quasi tutti la partita è stata falsata dall'arbitro ed è tutta la stagione che sono sfavoriti dalle decisioni arbitrali



Questo mi fa godere ancora di più, almeno una gioia in questo campionato l'abbiamo avuta


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Luglio 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Ma come si fa a dire che il rigore è regalato? Il pallone di rebic era indirizzato verso la porta, e il braccio di Bonucci non è esattamente attaccato al corpo come si dice.
> 
> Vi siete dimenticati i rigori di de Sciglio su dybala, o quello che ci è costato la Coppa Italia fischiato a Calabria, entrambi casualmente fischiati a partita finita?



Sono ridicoli e parlano di partita falsata. Lapalissiano che abbiano bisogno della 104, la regola è chiara in questo caso: braccio staccato dal corpo (perché è così) ed è rigore, in quanto non viene presa in considerazione la volontarietà. È sempre rigore ed infatti tutte le moviole concordano. Ma loro negano la realtà e vivono su piani paralleli. Fossi in loro mi riterrei fortunato: ne potevano beccare altri 2 se avessimo continuato a martellare.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Luglio 2020)

Il rigore c'era tutto, ma MAGARI fosse stato rubato come dicono loro... avrei goduto il doppio.


----------



## gabri65 (8 Luglio 2020)

Il rigore rubato ...

Sto vedendo oggetti esplodere un po' da tutte le parti, e parecchi sembrano traccianti che vanno nella stratosfera.

Credevo fossero le solite punizioni calciate da Calhanoglu mentre si allena, ma in realtà sono tutti fegati juventini saltati fuori dalla loro sede.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (8 Luglio 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Ma come si fa a dire che il rigore è regalato? Il pallone di rebic era indirizzato verso la porta, e il braccio di Bonucci non è esattamente attaccato al corpo come si dice.
> 
> Vi siete dimenticati i rigori di de Sciglio su dybala, o quello che ci è costato la Coppa Italia fischiato a Calabria, entrambi casualmente fischiati a partita finita?



Assolutamente vero. Ti direi di piu, il fallo di mano è completamente volontario. Il Scirea dei poveri fa un movimento col gomito verso la palla. Rebic gli ha rubato il tempo con la sua giocata col petto. Quindi, anche se consideriamo le regole di prima si tratta di un rigore solare.


----------



## mark (8 Luglio 2020)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Sono ridicoli e parlano di partita falsata. Lapalissiano che abbiano bisogno della 104, la regola è chiara in questo caso: braccio staccato dal corpo (perché è così) ed è rigore, in quanto non viene presa in considerazione la volontarietà. È sempre rigore ed infatti tutte le moviole concordano. Ma loro negano la realtà e vivono su piani paralleli. Fossi in loro mi riterrei fortunato: ne potevano beccare altri 2 se avessimo continuato a martellare.



Se la Lazio avesse vinto col cavolo che ci avrebbero dato rigore, la VAR sarebbe stata magicamente zitta e Rebic se ne sarebbe andato via con un cartellino giallo.


----------



## DavidGoffin (8 Luglio 2020)

Guida l'hanno trovato a faccia in giù in un fosso o tutto ok?


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (8 Luglio 2020)

Goduria sportiva assoluta ieri sera, pazienza se conta poco o nulla. Vincere una partita del genere, in rimonta contro la Juventus, what else?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (8 Luglio 2020)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Assolutamente vero. Ti direi di piu, il fallo di mano è completamente volontario. Il Scirea dei poveri fa un movimento col gomito verso la palla. Rebic gli ha rubato il tempo con la sua giocata col petto. Quindi, anche se consideriamo le regole di prima si tratta di un rigore solare.



se ripenso che x prendere quel Bonucci tanto scarso abbiamo rinunciato a Aubameyang 
mi viene il fegato come i rubentini ieri sera... che sabotaggio


----------



## Raryof (8 Luglio 2020)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Guida l'hanno trovato a faccia in giù in un fosso o tutto ok?



Lo hanno messo in un cassetto (tipo quelli dello Snowpiercer).


----------



## Molenko (8 Luglio 2020)

Il rigore, con le vecchie regole, poteva starci, con le nuove è abbastanza netto.
Resta il fatto che comunque ormai danno rigore veramente per qualsiasi cosa, in Parma-Fiorentina ho visto cose assurde.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (9 Luglio 2020)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> se ripenso che x prendere quel Bonucci tanto scarso abbiamo rinunciato a Aubameyang
> mi viene il fegato come i rubentini ieri sera... che sabotaggio



Sto vomitando caro Crazy. Mi ero scordato quel episodio scandaloso; la famosa opportunità di Mirabelli. Allucinante a dire poco


----------



## Walker (9 Luglio 2020)

Julian4674 ha scritto:


> ho fatto un giro sul forum dei ladri, per quasi tutti la partita è stata falsata dall'arbitro ed è tutta la stagione che sono sfavoriti dalle decisioni arbitrali


Sono più attendibili i convegni dei terrapiattisti piuttosto che i forum dei ladroni sabaudi


----------



## sipno (9 Luglio 2020)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Sto vomitando caro Crazy. Mi ero scordato quel episodio scandaloso; la famosa opportunità di Mirabelli. Allucinante a dire poco



Mah.. Più che Bonucci è stato l'acquisto di Silva.
O Entrambi


----------



## First93 (9 Luglio 2020)

Julian4674 ha scritto:


> ho fatto un giro sul forum dei ladri, per quasi tutti la partita è stata falsata dall'arbitro ed è tutta la stagione che sono sfavoriti dalle decisioni arbitrali



Quei maiali hanno la memoria corta, io mi ricordo ancora il rigore negato per mano di Sandro, o ancora quello per mani di De Sciglio qualche anno fa. Non hanno neanche la decenza di tacere, quest'anno ogni tocco di mano che aumenta il volume del corpo in area è rigore, quindi giusto fischiarlo perchè bonucci aveva il braccio largo.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (9 Luglio 2020)

First93 ha scritto:


> Quei maiali hanno la memoria corta, io mi ricordo ancora il rigore negato per mano di Sandro, o ancora quello per mani di De Sciglio qualche anno fa. Non hanno neanche la decenza di tacere, quest'anno ogni tocco di mano che aumenta il volume del corpo in area è rigore, quindi giusto fischiarlo perchè bonucci aveva il braccio largo.



E allora il "fallo di mano" di Calabria all'andata di Coppa Italia di quest'anno? Se è rigore quello, lo è anche quello di Bonucci.


----------



## First93 (9 Luglio 2020)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> E allora il "fallo di mano" di Calabria all'andata di Coppa Italia di quest'anno? Se è rigore quello, lo è anche quello di Bonucci.



Non ci arrivano, nel mondo gobbo sono loro quelli che subiscono i torti arbitrali. Io non ho mai capito se ci sono o se ci fanno.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (9 Luglio 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Mah.. Più che Bonucci è stato l'acquisto di Silva.
> O Entrambi



Verissimo. Non capisco il ragionamento. Se mi ricordo bene eravamo su Aubame e Benzema e poi ci siamo ritrovati con Silva il pippone mega galattico. Roba da matti. 

Ho citato Bonucci non per il livello del giocatore ma sopratutto per il suo attegiamento dopo solo un anno di Milan( anche se obbietivamente la società era ridicola).
Po ricordiamoci anche del gobbo Rodriguez a 20 millioni. Un incubo


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Luglio 2020)

Julian4674 ha scritto:


> ho fatto un giro sul forum dei ladri, per quasi tutti la partita è stata falsata dall'arbitro ed è tutta la stagione che sono sfavoriti dalle decisioni arbitrali



logico, del resto l'intenzione di falsare la partita a nostro favore era talmente evidente che Guida ha ammonito Rebic per fallo di mano ahahah


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Luglio 2020)

First93 ha scritto:


> Non ci arrivano, nel mondo gobbo sono loro quelli che subiscono i torti arbitrali. Io non ho mai capito se ci sono o se ci fanno.



Sono anche convinti che Calciopoli sia stata un’ingiustizia ai loro danni e che fossero le due milanesi a dover andare in B o peggio, mentre loro erano totalmente innocenti.


----------



## Walker (9 Luglio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Sono anche convinti che Calciopoli sia stata un’ingiustizia ai loro danni e che fossero le due milanesi a dover andare in B o peggio, mentre loro erano totalmente innocenti.


Una cosa del genere equivale a negare la sfericità della Terra, analogamente a quanto fanno i dementi dei terrapiattisti.
Ma in questo caso c'era di mezzo anche associazione a delinquere, e questo giustificherebbe una bella pulizia etnica di tutto il mondo gobbo, squadra, società e tifoseria tutta.


----------



## Zenos (9 Luglio 2020)

Ma solo io godo ancora come un porc?


----------

